# Starting 2nd ivf cycle April/May



## babey

Anyone else starting meds for IVF in April?

We have just had one failed ivf but looking forward to trying again! Docs said they don't know why it hadn't worked as all looked fine so maybe just bad luck!!

Anyone else starting ivf soon ? Xx


----------



## Dazed

Hi Babey! I know you started this awhile ago, but I am starting around the same time you are! I will start BCP at the end of this month, so I am thinking we are going to have a May ET!


----------



## smurfy

babey said:


> Anyone else starting meds for IVF in April?
> 
> We have just had one failed ivf but looking forward to trying again! Docs said they don't know why it hadn't worked as all looked fine so maybe just bad luck!!
> 
> Anyone else starting ivf soon ? Xx

Hey there sorry about your failed cycle, I assume you did not have any frozen embroys? you say poor quality day 6's were transferred, what grading were they?

Also what was your lining before your transfer?

One other options there discussed with me if things did not work out was embryo glue and endoscratch which is suppose to improve chances of implanatation. Are they doing anything different this time?

good luck x


----------



## eabwhab

hello ladies,
I would like to join this thread. I have my appointment with a new clinic this coming week. I am hoping to start my second fresh IVF in May.

My first IVF resulted in a MC after very high beta results :(
No frozen embryo left. :(

How is everybody feeling?

Would love to have some buddies during this journey. This is going to be our last attempt. We do not think we can take it anymore.


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry to hear of everyone's fails and struggles. I would love to join you on your next cycles.

If I have worked out my dates correctly I will start down regging for our 3rd cycle the first week of May. 

I have a high FSH so not producing many eggs, although the ones we do are fertilising well but not resulting in a pregnancy.

To help with implantation we are having the endoscratch, embryo glue and I will also be taking clexane and steroids after egg collection to thin the blood. Thought i'd share these with you as they might be something you want to look into or ask your clinics about. Also on our last cycle we paid for time lapse but we don't produce enough eggs to make it worth while doing again.

Feeling very nervous this time, more so than the previous two as it may be our last chance, although I did say this last time but there is something in me that can't give up.

Good luck everyone :flower:


----------



## eabwhab

Pinkie, I know, I have started feeling nervous as well, because I am pretty sure this will be my last shot. I am taking a lot of supplements, hoping to have good quality and more embryos.

A couple of you ladies have mentioned endoscratch. The RE who did my first IVF said it is a crazy idea. What did your doc say about it? What can it help with?

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

Hi ladies!

I should be starting BCP in a few days and then sometime before my May cycle start Luperon. Not sure my exact schedule as I am still waiting on the nurse coordinator to call. 

Amazingly, I am cycling with my sister for her IVF!


----------



## Marzipane

I am too! first IVF planned in April! I can't help of feeling extremely excited and to stop that excitement not to put my hopes up too Much!


----------



## Dazed

Hi Marzipane! I'm the same way. I keep saying when we get pregnant, but had to remind myself that it isn't 100% guaranteed. I have high hopes, but have to keep a certain level of pessimism.


----------



## Pinkie3

eabwhab said:


> Pinkie, I know, I have started feeling nervous as well, because I am pretty sure this will be my last shot. I am taking a lot of supplements, hoping to have good quality and more embryos.
> 
> A couple of you ladies have mentioned endoscratch. The RE who did my first IVF said it is a crazy idea. What did your doc say about it? What can it help with?
> 
> Thanks :hugs:

From what I have been told and read scratching the uterine lining causes a repair reaction which may increase embryo implantation. I have read a lot of positive things so hopefully this is what I need to result in a pregnancy. 

I am so sorry to hear of your MC, I couldn't imagine what that must feel like. I hope you get some answers at your new clinic. 

Good luck. :flower:


----------



## eabwhab

Pinkie,

thanks for your reply. I hope May will be our month!

I have done some testing due to recurrent pregnancy loss. A reproductive immunologist found a very elevated NK cells activity and thinks this is what might be preventing my baby to stick. It can also cause repeated IVF failures. Have you been tested for that? My RE does not believe NK celss play any role, but I have read stories of people who were successful after treatment for elevated number or activity of nk cells. Fortunately at my new clinic they check them as well. So I will be comfortable bringing it up.

Do you have your IVF calendar already?

Hello to everybody else and best wishes.


----------



## Pinkie3

eabwhab - Sounds like your RE doesn't believe in much? I think you have made the right decision going to another clinic. 

I didn't go for the NK cell testing but I will still be taking clexane and steroids for it. Both these and the endo scratch are used for frequent miscarriages and implantation failure so I would definitely advise asking about these. 

Yes I have my IVF calendar. I just need to call them on my next period and then I start down regging on day 21. All my drugs are sitting in the bathroom cupboard. I have a high FSH so usually stim for 14 days so if I have worked my dates out correctly I will have EC first week in June. 

When is your appointment? Good luck and let us know how you get on?

:flower:


----------



## eabwhab

Pinkie3 said:


> eabwhab - Sounds like your RE doesn't believe in much? I think you have made the right decision going to another clinic.
> 
> I didn't go for the NK cell testing but I will still be taking clexane and steroids for it. Both these and the endo scratch are used for frequent miscarriages and implantation failure so I would definitely advise asking about these.
> 
> Yes I have my IVF calendar. I just need to call them on my next period and then I start down regging on day 21. All my drugs are sitting in the bathroom cupboard. I have a high FSH so usually stim for 14 days so if I have worked my dates out correctly I will have EC first week in June.
> 
> When is your appointment? Good luck and let us know how you get on?
> 
> :flower:

My appointment was last Thu. I liked the doctor, but I was a bit bummed that the first thing he did, after saying that we have been through a lot, was "preaching" about egg quality considering my age (39). Fortunately I have a good ovarian reserve (good follicle count, AMH and FSH) but apparently that does not necessarily mean good eggs. Oh well...He suggested we are a bit more aggressive and also suggested we do genetic testing. I am happy about that, I wanted to do it anyhow. I thin it might save some heartache. Other than that, he sent my blood to have it checked for NK cells again, to see whether they respond to intralipids. That would save us a lot of money. IVIG is really expensive. A couple of more things were found with my recurrent MC testing so I will definitely need aspirin, maybe heparin. Moreover my fiancee and I had Q-alpha testing done and we share some genetic code. I dont quite understand it... but anyway that could trigger my immune system to attack the baby, if I got it right. Intralipids should suppress my immune system. 

I am on birth control but do not have a calendar yet. Just feeling a bit overwhelmed .... I still need to go see a specialist about a possible blood clotting issue and still waiting the results to see if intralipids work.

How are things with you? :hugs:


----------



## BabyDancing13

Good luck Pinkie :) and all you other ladies. I am also cycling in April/May for transfer week commencing 18th May. x


----------



## Pinkie3

eabwhab - sounds like the appointment went well and you got a lot of information. I am not sure why they would be concerned with egg quality when all your tests have come back fine. Your eggs sound great to me, I think you just need to concentrate on helping that baby stick and grow and with the plan you have in place it sounds like you are on the right track. I completely understand about feeling overwhelmed, it all gets a bit too much sometimes but we have to keep going and stay focused. 

BabyD - HI... sorry to see us still on these threads but lovely to hear from you. You are a fighter young lady. Good luck with the FET. I see from your signature you are having the endo scratch have you had this before? I am due to have this too and really nervous. 

AFM and something to maybe look into. I have started hypnotherapy, I am using this to come to terms with grieve but also to prepare for this IVF. I done a bit of reading and its about visualising to send the right signals to your body. Its not the cheapest thing to do but there are some free videos on YouTube. I don't know how effective these are but they are still really relaxing which can only be a good thing. 

Hope you all have a good Easter :flower:


----------



## BabyDancing13

Pinkie3 said:


> eabwhab - sounds like the appointment went well and you got a lot of information. I am not sure why they would be concerned with egg quality when all your tests have come back fine. Your eggs sound great to me, I think you just need to concentrate on helping that baby stick and grow and with the plan you have in place it sounds like you are on the right track. I completely understand about feeling overwhelmed, it all gets a bit too much sometimes but we have to keep going and stay focused.
> 
> BabyD - HI... sorry to see us still on these threads but lovely to hear from you. You are a fighter young lady. Good luck with the FET. I see from your signature you are having the endo scratch have you had this before? I am due to have this too and really nervous.
> 
> AFM and something to maybe look into. I have started hypnotherapy, I am using this to come to terms with grieve but also to prepare for this IVF. I done a bit of reading and its about visualising to send the right signals to your body. Its not the cheapest thing to do but there are some free videos on YouTube. I don't know how effective these are but they are still really relaxing which can only be a good thing.
> 
> Hope you all have a good Easter :flower:

Thanks Pinkie. :hugs: Glad to see you're still going too - we will get there :flower:

I've had endo scratch before... it's like having a smear of the womb. It's very quick, mine wasn't painful, just uncomfortable. Just try relax. xx

I can email you a relaxation thing I listen too. It's relaxing and focuses on positive thinking about your fertility and focuses on womb etc. x


----------



## Pinkie3

Thanks Pinkie. :hugs: Glad to see you're still going too - we will get there :flower:

I've had endo scratch before... it's like having a smear of the womb. It's very quick, mine wasn't painful, just uncomfortable. Just try relax. xx

I can email you a relaxation thing I listen too. It's relaxing and focuses on positive thinking about your fertility and focuses on womb etc. x[/QUOTE]

Thanks BabyD that would be great, I think my hypnotherapist is making me something to listen to as well but I'd definitely like to have a listen of what you have. Can you private message me?

I always get nervous when I have to do something new, having the endo scratch makes me feel funny! I remember when I had my HSG, I tried to relax and it was the worst pain ever. The things we have to do... 

:flower:


----------



## eabwhab

Hello Ladies,

how are you doing?

Pinkie the hypnotherapy sounds great! I hope it will help you thourgh this journey. I do acupuncture and at times it is really relaxing. I always ask to have needles on stress-relief points. When is your endoscratch.? I hope it goes smoothly. Let us know.

BabyD, from you signature it looks like you already have your dates set. It looks like we might be transferring at the same time :)

I am on BC, I am doing a long protocol and will go to RE's office this Wed. They will also do an ultrasound with saline to have a good look at my uterus due to my recurrent MC history. I will ask about the difference between long and short protocol. I think I will start injection this week :(

I have been really busy at work but I hope I will be able to post more often. It would be great to support each other on our journey!

have a great day :hugs:


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi ladies, hope you all had a nice Easter break. 

From what I know the long protocol is when they shut down your system so they can take over and the short protocol is when you don't down reg and stim straight away. I have done one of each and surprisingly (because of my high FSH) the long protocol worked better for me. How long do you have to take BC for? I am not taking BC, I will start down regging on day 21 of my next cycle which should be 8th May so I will be a few weeks behind you and BabyD. 

I had another hypnotherapy session today, after only 3 sessions I have really come a long way, its amazing. I am taking a break and will go for some relaxation sessions once I start down regging. I done acupuncture on both my previous cycles, the first time I found it really helpful, the second not so much. I am glad to hear its working well for you.

I have been told my endo scratch is to be done between day 16-21 so it should be w/c 4th May just before I start down regging. I am so nervous, no idea why?? Such a girl! 

BabyD, just noticed only one more week to go for you before it all kicks off again. How are you feeling?

:hugs:


----------



## BabyDancing13

Pinkie3 said:


> Hi ladies, hope you all had a nice Easter break.
> 
> From what I know the long protocol is when they shut down your system so they can take over and the short protocol is when you don't down reg and stim straight away. I have done one of each and surprisingly (because of my high FSH) the long protocol worked better for me. How long do you have to take BC for? I am not taking BC, I will start down regging on day 21 of my next cycle which should be 8th May so I will be a few weeks behind you and BabyD.
> 
> I had another hypnotherapy session today, after only 3 sessions I have really come a long way, its amazing. I am taking a break and will go for some relaxation sessions once I start down regging. I done acupuncture on both my previous cycles, the first time I found it really helpful, the second not so much. I am glad to hear its working well for you.
> 
> I have been told my endo scratch is to be done between day 16-21 so it should be w/c 4th May just before I start down regging. I am so nervous, no idea why?? Such a girl!
> 
> BabyD, just noticed only one more week to go for you before it all kicks off again. How are you feeling?
> 
> :hugs:

Hey, 

I'm fine thanks. Just need to get going and focus on the cycle. Although I will be in Barbados for 9 days from 19/4 - should be fun timing medication to fit in with UK times! :winkwink: 

The holiday has somewhat taken away the anticipation of starting the cycle. x


----------



## eabwhab

Pinkie, it is great to hear you are benefiting from hypnotheraphy
I am sorry you still feel nervous about the endo scratch. I hope you will not think about it too much until the day comes. I know, easier said than done..... Have you talked to anybody who did it before? Maybe that could ease up your mind....

As for me, I had an ultrasound yesterday with salne to make sure my uterus is fine. And it is. I got my calendar, so I will start suppression tomorrow with Lupron. First day of stimulation is April 27. I am sure it will be here in no time. 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pinkie3

Good luck with the starting the meds ladies, it's all coming around very quickly. I am itching to get started again now but have at least another 4 weeks.

BabyD, have a fantastic time in Barbados. Perfect timing to get you and your mind relaxed for this baby. 

Hope you had a lovely weekend and enjoying the sunshine. 

:flower:


----------



## BabyDancing13

Thanks. All drugs being delivered tomorrow and start Norethisterone on Wed. Endo scratch is Thurs PM, and we fly to Barbados on Sunday. 

Pinkie, your start date will soon come around! Excited for you! I might try some reflexology before transfer. x


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi ladies how are the injections going? BabyD how was the endo scratch today?

I had a day in the sun today it was amazing. Bring on the summer

X


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies, I am just here to watch you all get your BFP's. I don't start IVF until July..It will be # 2 for me. I have just had surgery to remove a huge fibroid and hopefully will heal up nicely and ready for my lil one to implant in my uterus in July or August.

I have had the endo scratch and it isn't bad at all. If you would like to just take some advil about 1 hour prior to the procedure. It will help.

I have elevated NK cells so they tested to see if IVIG or Intralipds will help and the intralipids was the winner. I am so happy for that as IVIG is so much more expensive.

Well that I me...I look forward to sharing in all of your BFPs, while I wait for my own.


----------



## BabyDancing13

Endo scratch was difficult owing to position of uterus. It took 4 attempts, but we got there in the end. The Norethisterone is going down well and i'm off on holiday on Sunday. :) Good luck ladies xx


----------



## eabwhab

Welcome baby117! Glad to hear the endoscratch went smoothly! Thanks for the positive vibes!

Babyd, have a great and relaxing holiday!

How are you Pinkie?

I have had one week of Lupron injections already. Starting Ganirelix tomorrow. So far so good. Going on Monday for my baseline appt. I am not starting stimming for another 10 days.

Pinkie when do you think you will start stimming?


----------



## eabwhab

baby117, my NK activity was also quite high. Fortunately they respond to intralipids too. Such a relief, because the cost of IVIG on top of the cost of IVF would have been really too much....


----------



## ttcbaby117

eab - That is wonderful news for you. You will have to let me know how the Intralipids are once you do them. I guess a few days before EC right?


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi ladies, how are you all feeling?

Welcome baby117, thank you for the positive vibes and hope you are healing well. Will you being doing a fresh cycle in July? 

BabyD, glad you got there in the end with the endo scratch. Have an amazing holiday, we'll look forward to hearing from you in a few weeks. 

eabwhab, good luck with your baseline scan tomorrow, I hope everything is on track. Let us know how you get on?

AFM my period started Friday (I hate my body) which means I am on track. My endo scratch is booked for 5th May, I start down regging with Buserelin on 7th May with my first scan on 21st May which is when I will probably start stimming. I don't need to go in for injection training, I feel a pro at these now.

baby117, I haven't been tested for NK cells but I will be taking steroids and clexane injections (which I think do the same thing as intralipids) and I was told I need to start these on the day of EC, I don't know if yours would be different? 

I am looking forward to getting started now - bring it on!!

:flower:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks Pinkie. Yes I will be doing a fresh cycle without any down regging. I seemed to have over surprised last time because I developed a cysts and was on BCPs for almost 2 months. So my dr doesn't want to give me anything that would give me another cysts or over surpress me again. 

Yes I think those steroids will do similiar things as the intralipids. I will get my first intralipids treatment about 3 days before EC and then 2 more during the first tri after my bfp.


----------



## Pinkie3

ttcbaby117 said:


> Thanks Pinkie. Yes I will be doing a fresh cycle without any down regging. I seemed to have over surprised last time because I developed a cysts and was on BCPs for almost 2 months. So my dr doesn't want to give me anything that would give me another cysts or over surpress me again.
> 
> Yes I think those steroids will do similiar things as the intralipids. I will get my first intralipids treatment about 3 days before EC and then 2 more during the first tri after my bfp.

Absolutely love that last line... 'after my bfp' that is a confidence and positive attitude for you. I will definitely be taking a leaf out of your book and talking like this from now on. Here is to all our BFP!!! 

It sounds terrible but the last two cycles I done I never felt that confident about them, I tried so hard to stay positive but deep down I just knew they weren't going to work, and I cant tell you why. But I feel really different about this one. Maybe its because we know its implantation that is the problem and we are doing everything to help that so this really could be our time. 

My last cycle was the short protocol with no down regging, it was so nice and quick.

:flower:


----------



## Dazed

Pinkie3 said:


> baby117, I haven't been tested for NK cells but I will be taking steroids and clexane injections (which I think do the same thing as intralipids) and I was told I need to start these on the day of EC, I don't know if yours would be different?
> 
> I am looking forward to getting started now - bring it on!!
> 
> :flower:

Hi Pinkie - I have seen several girls with high NK do steroids and clexane injections with success. Good luck!


----------



## KrissyB

:wave: Hi all - mind if I join in?
I just started meds for my first stim cycle yesterday. I'm doing Follistim and Menopur then adding in Ganirelix later in the cycle. It's my first IVF stim so I'm definitely still learning the ropes.

Oh - and a little bit about me, I've got endometriosis causing secondary infertility. DH has no issues at all (in fact his numbers are stellar) - so I think it just comes down to overcoming my problems. We've been trying for just over a year and have gone through months of trying naturally, a few medicated cycles, two failed IUIs, and now we're here.


----------



## Dazed

HI Krissy! This is my first too. I anticipate that I will start BCP's this week and Lupron next week.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Pinkie - can you tell me about your protocol last time...they didn't suppress you right? They are not suppressing me this time and I am so nervous my follicles will grow at different rates.


----------



## Pinkie3

Dazed & Krissy welcome to the mad house!
Sorry to hear of your fertility struggles and hope you're both feeling ok about doing your first cycle. Sounds like we are close in cycles, my egg collection should be the first week of June if everything is on track. 

Baby117, I had the 'Flare' protocol on my last cycle so yes they didn't suppress me. I started stims on day 2 of my cycle and went in for egg collection 14 days later. I'll be honest, I didn't get the response we were hoping for, out of the 7 eggs collected only 3 were mature enough to fertilized when previously I had 5 collected and all 5 fertilized. I did have a few eggs that were growing at different rates but I am on the highest possible dose and also have to stim for 14 days which doesn't help. I wouldn't let this worry you, we were surprised this didn't work better for me and I had read good things about this protocol so I am sure it will work great for you.

:flower:


----------



## eabwhab

Hello Ladies!

Pinkie looks like your endo scratch is approaching. I hope you feel a bit more relaxed about it. And soon enough you will actually start with the meds!! I hope the steroids and clexane will help. I have heard a lot of positive outcomes :) I will also be on a bunch of things: steroids, blood thinner and intralipids....

Yes baby117 I will do my first intralipids IV a few days before EC. Precisely on my 5th day of stimulation. Do you know if there are side effects?

Welcome Dazed and Krissy. Krissy, why are you doing a FET?How is stimulation going?

AFM, I am already on day 12 of suppression (not counting ten days of BCP before). First Lupron then Ganirelix. I already feel quite exhausted and definitely feeling the meds. I am not starting stimulation until next Monday. It feels forever as I am already feeling the meds I am taking now.
My baseline appointment yesterday was short but went well. No cyst :) I am quite happy about that. At my ultrasound+mock transfer two weeks ago I had a cyst on my right ovary, which is my dominant one and the doc was going to remove it yesterday if still there. But thankfully it was gone!!!
Other than this, I am feeling pretty down and exhausted. Perhaps I should have waited a bit longer. Ever since my last MC which took FOREVER after learning that baby died, I have been so busy at work and seeing doctors and having blood drawn, due to recurrent MC history. Sorry for be a downer and for such a long post. I just dont seem to feel very hopeful today. I just cannot believe that having a baby ended up being so hard.... 

:hugs:


----------



## KrissyB

Pinkie - Yep, I'm thinking 1-2nd week of June if I did my math correctly. FXed we both get our :bfp:s then!

Eab - I'm doing FET instead of fresh transfer to squeeze in time for PGS and to give my body some down time to recover from the stimulation for a cycle. It's supposed to decrease the chances of any hyperstimulation risks. Day 3 of stim today, and so far just having some trouble sleeping (although that may be my DD's fault) and some headaches today (could be from lack of sleep lol). Tomorrow I go in for my next monitoring, I'm a little [SUPER] anxious about it.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Pinkie - thanks for explaining that to me. I have also read good things about this protocol. I didn't respond well when I was suppressed, this goes back to trusting the dr. I have to just trust her.

EAB - I have heard that there are limited s/e from intralipids as long as you don't have any allergies to soy or eggs. That is the main ingredients. I read that this is given to people who need nutrients....sick people who are having trouble eating etc. Using it in IVF is very secondary. It is basically an IV of vitamins and minerals. I believe depending on the dosage there is as much as 200 calories in each treatment. I think we should be ok. You will be doing it before me, so please let me know what you think.

afm - looking for an online pharmacy to get my meds. I am trying to save some money because we are completely out of pocket. Can anyone tell me which pharmacy they used?


----------



## eabwhab

baby117, I cannot be of much help about pharmacy. I used walgreens and spent a lot of money on meds. They all work with different programs which give you discount if you are eligible. I did not try though, so I am not very knowledgable. I hope you have found some useful info by now.

AFM, still on suppression. Today I feel much better than the day of my last post. In an way I cant wait to be done with stimulation and egg collection, on the other, I know I will be very scared and tense ....

How is everybody else doing?


----------



## Dazed

I'm way behind on all of you it seems. Started BCP's Tueday, got my meds today and start Lupron next Wednesday!


----------



## eabwhab

Dazed said:


> I'm way behind on all of you it seems. Started BCP's Tueday, got my meds today and start Lupron next Wednesday!

when will you start stimming?


----------



## Dazed

eabwhab said:


> Dazed said:
> 
> 
> I'm way behind on all of you it seems. Started BCP's Tueday, got my meds today and start Lupron next Wednesday!
> 
> when will you start stimming?Click to expand...

May 14th!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Eab - thanks I decided to go with my local pharmacy. They had pretty good deals. 

Good luck to all of you ladies. Praying I get to see all of your bfps real soon


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi Ladies, 

How is everyone doing? Its been a busy week so haven't been able to get on here much.

baby117, definitely trust your doctor. It is in their best interest to get you pregnant. Glad you got the meds sorted. We just went with our local pharmacy too.

Eab - sorry to hear you wasn't feeling too great, this journey does it to us all. Its unfair we have to go through it. On a positive note, pleased to hear the scans have gone well, any news on a stimming date yet? 

Dazed, I will start stimming on 21st May so you'll be just a week ahead of me, are you itching to just get on with it now? I know I am. 

Hope everyone else is ok and looking forward to the weekend.

:flower:


----------



## Emmi

I hope you don't mind me popping on here ladies, am cheering you all on but special big love to the gorgeous Pinkie and Babydancing, my previous cycle buddies. The pom poms and ra ra skirt is out for some serious cheer leading, I hope so badly that this time is the one! 

I am 44 and gave birth to my precious little Alexander 6 weeks ago, it was my 2nd IVF (long protocol) . If I can help anyone, please do ask away. I know how the journey can be so very tough but all things are possible. 

Baby dust to everyone.

Xxx


----------



## eabwhab

Hello Ladies,

Dazed, I am about 2 and a half weeks ahead. You are almost in sync with Pinkie! 

I will be cheering for all of you ladies. 

baby117, good to hear you got your meds sorted out. 

Emmi thank you so much for your post. It gave me a lot of hope. I am 39 and doing my second IVF protocol. This time is a long one. Praying for a STICKY BFP this time. It is nice to hear of people getting pregnant at older ages. I am a bit tired of hearing each and every doctor telling me how bad eggs are at my age ....

Feeling better here. Starting stimming on Monday and have my first monitoring appointment a week later. Before then, though, I will go for intralipid infusion once. 

Wishing you all a great weekend! :hugs: and baby dust to us all :dust:


----------



## eabwhab

Emmi,

did you do genetic testing? How many did you transfer?


----------



## Emmi

eabwhab said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Dazed, I am about 2 and a half weeks ahead. You are almost in sync with Pinkie!
> 
> I will be cheering for all of you ladies.
> 
> baby117, good to hear you got your meds sorted out.
> 
> Emmi thank you so much for your post. It gave me a lot of hope. I am 39 and doing my second IVF protocol. This time is a long one. Praying for a STICKY BFP this time. It is nice to hear of people getting pregnant at older ages. I am a bit tired of hearing each and every doctor telling me how bad eggs are at my age ....
> 
> Feeling better here. Starting stimming on Monday and have my first monitoring appointment a week later. Before then, though, I will go for intralipid infusion once.
> 
> Wishing you all a great weekend! :hugs: and baby dust to us all :dust:

Well just you remember that the nhs consultant told me that if I had IVF, there was no way that I could use my own eggs. Well there wasn't anything wrong with my eggs, okay they weren't the same as a 21 year old but still. The issues were with hubby and not me and the combination of that and age just made it a bit difficult to hit the jackpot. And in both cycles of IVF, I produced 15 or so mature eggs. And when I had Alexander, I had my chance of telling this consultant exactly what I thought!!

We are all so different in what the issues are etc but one thing I have learnt is that Doctors don't know everything, we can and do prove them very wrong!!

X


----------



## Emmi

eabwhab said:


> Emmi,
> 
> did you do genetic testing? How many did you transfer?

No we didn't have genetic testing, we may have done if we had to try a third time. As I was 43 at the time, my clinic allowed me to transfer 3 embryos. No blasto's and grade 1's, grade 2's and a grade 3! So whatever happens, please don't get caught up in all that, I a, testament that you can never tell what will be a sticky bean.

X


----------



## Pinkie3

Hey Emmi, thanks for stopping by and cheering us on, going through your journey with you always gives me hope so I am sure it will do the same for the other ladies. Never give up on your dreams as you would say :hugs:

Eab, yay for stimming on Monday. Get lots of flow blood to those important areas. 

Q: I am going on a hen do in a couple of weeks (I am going to have to fake the gin in all the tonic water I will be drinking). The hotel I am staying in has a spa and I thinking of booking a massage. There are quite a few different ones, any idea what to have and which ones to avoid as I will in the middle of down regging?

:flower:


----------



## eabwhab

Emmi, thank you again so much for your supportive words! I will try my best and be relaxed no mater what my numbers are. I think we will do genetic testing. I really want to know that the embryos we put in are genetically normal. I cannot go through another loss ....

Pinkie, a massage is a great idea. I have read t is great during/prior IVF as it helps relaxing and get that blood flowing. I like deep tissue massage. I am not an expert on the different types, but I think at this point in the protocol you can just choose whatever pleases you more. 
Enjoy your time :)

AFM Starting stimming in 24 hours. Getting hopeful again :)

Hello to everybody else :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

I actually am and am not itching to get started. In actually delayed everything myself because of a hiccup at my clinic. I'm trying to stay zen. 2 days til I start Lupron


----------



## eabwhab

Dazed said:


> I actually am and am not itching to get started. In actually delayed everything myself because of a hiccup at my clinic. I'm trying to stay zen. 2 days til I start Lupron

Good luck Dazed! So, has your first stimming date changed?


----------



## Emmi

Pinkie3 said:


> Hey Emmi, thanks for stopping by and cheering us on, going through your journey with you always gives me hope so I am sure it will do the same for the other ladies. Never give up on your dreams as you would say :hugs:
> 
> Eab, yay for stimming on Monday. Get lots of flow blood to those important areas.
> 
> Q: I am going on a hen do in a couple of weeks (I am going to have to fake the gin in all the tonic water I will be drinking). The hotel I am staying in has a spa and I thinking of booking a massage. There are quite a few different ones, any idea what to have and which ones to avoid as I will in the middle of down regging?
> 
> :flower:

Now I went to a spa during ivf and there were things that I had to avoid. Phone your clinic and double check to be on the safe side.

Dreams do come true, I am testament to that though I know how hard it can be :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Xxx


----------



## Emmi

eabwhab said:


> Emmi, thank you again so much for your supportive words! I will try my best and be relaxed no mater what my numbers are. I think we will do genetic testing. I really want to know that the embryos we put in are genetically normal. I cannot go through another loss ....
> 
> Pinkie, a massage is a great idea. I have read t is great during/prior IVF as it helps relaxing and get that blood flowing. I like deep tissue massage. I am not an expert on the different types, but I think at this point in the protocol you can just choose whatever pleases you more.
> Enjoy your time :)
> 
> AFM Starting stimming in 24 hours. Getting hopeful again :)
> 
> Hello to everybody else :hugs:

I can see in your signature all that you have been through, just so sorry. But I hear good things about genetic testing so I really hope that it helps.
One day at a time, lots of positive people and things around you. I hope this turns into a wonderful lucky thread.:hugs:

Xx


----------



## eabwhab

Emmi, you are such a sweetheart <3
Indeed let's hope this thread is a lucky one!!

I am getting excited about starting stimming. First shot tonight :)


----------



## Dazed

eabwhab said:


> Dazed said:
> 
> 
> I actually am and am not itching to get started. In actually delayed everything myself because of a hiccup at my clinic. I'm trying to stay zen. 2 days til I start Lupron
> 
> Good luck Dazed! So, has your first stimming date changed?Click to expand...

I should of actually already been swimming, but didn't want to rush things and possibly get a bad outcome because of the hiccup at my clinic so I delayed BCP's until my next cycle (current one). They said they could work with me, but I delayed.


----------



## BabyDancing13

Hey ladies - I'm back from Barbados and had an amazing time!!

Big welcome to all the new ladies joining and I wish you luck with your journey's. :) 

Hi Emmi!! Hope all is going well with you and your little bundle of joy :) 

Pinkie, I was told my by spa not to have deep tissue massage etc during IVF as it can cause contractions in the body. I am considering reflexology, but, again, they have to avoid certain areas. Check with the spa. 

Now...back to the FET cycle...last day of crappy hormone tablets tomorrow, yay, then onto Buserelin we go and wait for AF to shed this lining.... Then, we will just build it right back up with estrogen, add some progesterone, a bit of HCG, and boom... ready for transfer....

Will it be 4th time lucky...god knows... x x


----------



## MrsL4

Out of curiosity, would y'all share how often your appointments were during IVF? 

I am still in the TWW for my third IUI....scheduled for IVF next cycle if this is a no go. 
My clinic does cycle IVF so they estimated starting the medicines around May 29, and egg retrieval is around June 8. (I am guessing I am on birth control until the 29th? I will meet with the nurse once we know about this IUI cycle)

I work a rather time consuming job (with some nights and some weekends).....so I am trying to figure out how I can load my June schedule. 

Once you start the medicine, when do they do the first ultrasound? And as you go through the cycle, they do daily ultrasounds? I know it depends on how you stim but just curious if anyones clinic does group/cycle IVFs like mine....and maybe gave them some more insight. Or maybe you know from your own IVF cycle!

It seems like once the egg retrieval is done, there isn't much (maybe labs) until egg transfer, either 3 or 5 depending.


----------



## Pinkie3

Welcome back BabyD, glad to hear you had a fabulous time in Barbados and everything is on track for the FET. Good luck with the injections tomorrow. 4th time will be lucky for you I have a good feeling about this thread.

Eab - how are the injections going? 
Dazed - sorry I got a bit confused, has your cycle started early?

Ladies, I hope everyone else is getting on ok and having a good week. 

I will give the spa a call and see what they recommend, they do offer a pregnancy massage so I wonder if that might be any good? AFM nothing else to report, just sitting here patiently waiting for Tues to get the endo scratch out the way. 

:flower:


----------



## Pinkie3

MrsL4 said:


> Out of curiosity, would y'all share how often your appointments were during IVF?
> 
> I am still in the TWW for my third IUI....scheduled for IVF next cycle if this is a no go.
> My clinic does cycle IVF so they estimated starting the medicines around May 29, and egg retrieval is around June 8. (I am guessing I am on birth control until the 29th? I will meet with the nurse once we know about this IUI cycle)
> 
> I work a rather time consuming job (with some nights and some weekends).....so I am trying to figure out how I can load my June schedule.
> 
> Once you start the medicine, when do they do the first ultrasound? And as you go through the cycle, they do daily ultrasounds? I know it depends on how you stim but just curious if anyones clinic does group/cycle IVFs like mine....and maybe gave them some more insight. Or maybe you know from your own IVF cycle!
> 
> It seems like once the egg retrieval is done, there isn't much (maybe labs) until egg transfer, either 3 or 5 depending.


Good luck with the IUI, I hope this is successful for you so you don't need to worry about doing an IVF. 

I think your appointments depend on your clinic, In my experience and looking at your dates I would say you will have a baseline scan on 29th May when you start stimming and a follicle scan on Fri 5th June and if they are pleased with the size you will trigger and go for egg collection on the 8th. If your follicles need to grow a little more then they will repeat the scan 2 days later and your egg collection will move to 2 days after that. Again depending on your embryos, your transfer can be any day between day 2 and 5. After the TWW, unless you have to go in for a pregnancy blood test you wont need any other appointments unless its for a 7 week pregnancy scan. 

Hope that makes sense and helps? Good luck.

:flower:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Welcome back BabyD!!!!!! I hope you had a great time, well rested and ready to go!!!!

Mrs L4 - You can actually ask your clinic for a sample IVF schedule. It will give you a good idea. I think for me, I have a baseline then I start injecting and I don't go back till day 5 then every other day till I trigger.


----------



## Dazed

My schedule has me going for scans and blood work every other day when I start stimming.

Pinkie - I started a few days easily. I have been trying to loose weight for the past year, so my body is trying to find a new normal cycle. Last two were about 27 days. That's down from 31-32.

Day 2 on Lupton and all is to good. Did the injections myself, so it's taken about 5 minutes between prep and finding the courage to poke myself LOL! A time start in 2 weeks!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Dazed - Glad you aren't feeling any s/e from the Lupron...Yes the time it takes to build up the courage to poke is about 2-3 minutes for me LOL....
If you don't mind me asking, what did you do for your weight loss? I would like to drop a couple of lbs before I start in July. My BMI is at 26.5 and they want it below 25 ideally so I figured why not make it a goal. However, I am trying to find something I can do long term which isn't going to make me feel to restricted so I figured I would ask you.


----------



## Dazed

I think I'm getting heart palps and headaches from the Lupron.

I work out 3-5 days a week about 1 hr per session and watch my calorie intake. I'm going to go crazy not being able to do my full workout once I start stims.


----------



## eabwhab

Hello Ladies,

I hope you are doing well!

MrsL4, as the other ladies said, it depends on the clinic. For my first IVF I went in for blood test on day 3 of stimulations and then every other day for ultrasound and blood, but the last few days I was going in every day. This time around (different clinic), I go in for monitoring after 7 days of stimulation! I am not sure after that, but my guess is every other day or every day for just a few days. Many clinics give very early appointments.

Dazed, sorry about the side effects. Lupron was giving me headaches too. I hope your body adjusts to it. How many more days on lupron? I am confused, when are you starting stimming?

Pinkie, your endo scratch is approaching! How are you feeling about it?
I am ok, tired of this long protocol... I am on day 4 of stimming...

Babyd, welcome back! It looks like our transfers might be only a week apart!

Hello to everybody else!

Tomorrow I will have my first intralipid infusion, then two more days until my first monitoring appointment. I have to say I dont mind going so late fo my first monitoring, I find it less stressful!

:hugs:


----------



## Dazed

A time start May 14th. I'm not sure when I stop Lupron. I assume sometime during the A time cause I was told they use it to prevent ovulation.


----------



## eabwhab

hello ladies,
I just wanted to say hi. Not much to report here. I went for my intralipid infusion. It went smoothly and with no side effects. Tomorrow I have my first monitoring appointment. So far I am feeling somewhat relaxed about it. 

Pinkie good luck with the endo scratch! Let us know how it goes. 

Time is going by so fast. Some of you ladies will start stimulating pretty soon.

I hope you all had a great weekend.

:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Eab glad that hear the infusion went well. How long did it take?


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi Ladies, hope everyone had a good weekend and for those in the UK having a good bank holiday. I spent the weekend with my best friends (we all live in different cities now) haven't laughed so much in ages, was just what I needed. Didn't touch a drop of alcohol but feel like I've got a hangover.

Dazed, sorry to hear about the side effects but glad you are getting on ok with the injections. It takes me a few 'on three' before I poke it in lol. Well done on your weight loss by the way.

Eab, glad the infusion went well, things are progressing well for you. Let us know how the appointment goes today. Do you have an idea of EC yet?

BabyD, how you getting on? 

baby117, if you want something long term for weight loss I highly recommend slimming world. Its more of a healthy eating plan than a diet and find you are not restricted.

I have my endo scratch tomorrow, I am feeling ok about it. Not much I can do, I either go in calm or scared either way I have to have it done. The only thing is, my OH found out on Friday he has to go to London for an important meeting tomorrow so now I am going on my own which has made me a bit anxious. I am assuming this is ok because its only a minor procedure. Looking forward to getting things started now. 

:flower:


----------



## KrissyB

Well... We're down to 2. I had my egg retrieval on Friday, and they got 6 eggs, but come Saturday only two of them successfully fertilized. And my husbands numbers are always stellar, so I think this comes down to me. I'm still trying to remain hopeful about the two. We already have our DD, so we really really just need one. FXed :dust:


----------



## Pinkie3

Congratulations on your two embryos Krissy, I hope they continue to do well. What are your plans? If they both continue to divide well will you transfer both?

Stay hopeful :flower:


----------



## KrissyB

Pinkie - Since we already have one child and our clinic is a bit against doing multiple transfers unless multiples are strongly desired by the couple - I think we'll just do one at a time and see how it goes. Either way we'll take a month off to let my body recover and then do our first FET in early June.


----------



## Dazed

Good luck Krissy :dust: Like you said, you only need one.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Pinkie - thanks for the recommendation but I don't like in the US.....I am trying this whole 30 thing....it seems ok so far...

Krissy - it only takes 1 hun!


----------



## BabyDancing13

Hi Pinkie, 

I am okay thanks. AF has just about finished, i'm on buserelin, and got down reg scan tomorrow. If lining is thin enough, then I will start Progynova to build it back up. I am eager to get to transfer as I am so fearful of my embies not surviving the thaw. I may officially break down if that's the case.... round 4 is taking it's toll.

How are you? I see your endo scratch is tomorrow. Good luck! Take a paracetamol or two before you go - it's not necessarily painful, but can be uncomfortable. They normally ask you to lie down for a little while afterwards to make sure you feel okay. 

Krissy - good luck with your two embies. I hope they go to blastocysts for you. x


----------



## eabwhab

Hello Ladies,

I am feeling a bit discouraged. I am trying very hard to stay hopeful though. My first monitoring appointment did not go as well as I would have hoped. I do not seem to be responding nearly as well as I did on my first IVF which was a short protocol. This is a long protocol. I have already been stimulating for 7 days but today there were only a couple of follicles on each side and still small. I will increase the dose of medication and will go back on Friday. I was so hoping to have ER this week as I am so tired of injections already. Sigh... I know not all is lost, and that it only takes one good embie.... I just hope I get there. 

Good luck Krissie! Did the two embies make it to blasto stage?

Pinkie, I will be thinking of you tomorrow. Sorry you will have to go alone. Good luck!

Hello to everybody else!


----------



## eabwhab

ttcbaby117 said:


> Eab glad that hear the infusion went well. How long did it take?

it took about 45 minutes. It was easy!


----------



## BabyDancing13

eabwhab I am sorry you don't feel this cycle is going as well as your previous one and hope the growth rate improves soon.

I've learnt slow and steady wins the race. Hence, my long protocol produced less eggs but better quality embryos, and short protocol produced more eggs but rubbish embryos. I hope you get some good blastocysts. 

AFM - Scan went well. Lining is nice and thin at 3.4mm, I will start Progynova (Oestrogen) tomorrow, and last scan will be next Friday to see if lining is thick and ready for transfer w/c 18/5.


----------



## eabwhab

Thank you Babyd. I hope this is my case too. In the end last time I produced more eggs but ended up with only 3 fertilized... My doctor indeed mentioned that with this protocol we are looking for quality rather than quantity. 
Your transfer day is approaching fast!!! I am glad things are going well so far.


----------



## KrissyB

Did anyone else have a Lupron trigger at the end of a stim cycle? What kind of bleeding did you get and how soon after the injection (or how soon after ER)?


----------



## Pinkie3

Thanks for the advice BabyD, I will be leaving shortly as its a good 45 min drive. Although annoyingly I went to bed last night with a sore throat and woke up feeling poorly today, spent most of it in bed. My body aches and even hurts to brush my hair so not looking forward to it even more now. Pleased to hear you are track and the lining was good at the scan today. Stay positive about your embies, they will thaw amazingly. :flower:

Krissy, sorry I've not used Lupron before so can't offer any advice. I hope your embryos are doing well, any update?

Eab, please don't be too dishearten. I agree with BabyD, slow and steady. I have to stim for 14 days on the highest dose positive to get my follicles to a good size. And I got less eggs but better quality on my long protocol than my short one. Try getting some blood flow to the uterus area to help them grow. 

Will let you know how I get on at my appointment this evening.

:flower:


----------



## eabwhab

thanks Pinke, I hope that indeed my follicles will keep growing. It was so unexpected to have such a different response. Oh well, there is no much I can do so I do not want to stress about it. I shall wait and see. Going for acupuncture this eve. That should help with the blood flow and relaxation.

Looking forward to hear about the endo scratch. :hugs:


----------



## BabyDancing13

Hope the scratch went ok Pinkie. Sorry to hear you are feeling unwell. I hope you get plenty of rest and feel better soon xx


----------



## Pinkie3

Well that was eventful... after 10 mins of her trying I couldn't have the procedure done because the entrance to my womb is sealed up!!!! WTF (excuse my French).

She can't understand why this was never picked up before and asked if I have had problems with the transfers? It did take a few attempts last time but we got there in the end. This must be something that has recently happened because I had a hysteroscopy about 2 years ago. She said to break it open would be incredibly painful and didn't think it was fair to do it there and then so I am being booked in for the procedure in the next week under a general and they will do the scratch at the same time. I asked if this could have contributed to our infertility and she said it was possible. I can't believe it! 

Half of me wants to cry because I am so fed up with all of this but then there is another part that is trying to focus on the positives. Once this is done it might be a whole different ball game for us. 

Sorry for the moan, hope everyone else is doing ok :flower:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wow Pinkie! Sorry to hear that but you are right this might be the reason and thankfully it is relatively easy to fix. I know the delay is frustrating but think of it this way....you are one step closer to your BFP!


----------



## KrissyB

Pinkie - Sorry for the frustration, but hopefully this is all you need to overcome to get your sticky bean! 

AFM - Got a little bit of good news today. As of day 3 both embies had grown to 8 cells :) So far so good... but they still have a few days to go. FXed for them :dust:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Awesome news Krissy! That is wonderful! Push on through lil ones!


----------



## MrsL4

pinkie - sorry to hear you went through that
I actually had a similar experience with IUI catheters.....
the first one wasn't too bad, took about 10 min....he said it was kinda tricky but didn't think it was the reason for our infertility

the second iui....took almost 2 hours (between trying in the normal exam room....pushing my bladder....repositioning my body....etc) and then finally the ultrasound room with 3 doctors using the ultrasound....and a guide wire...and a firmer catheter

third iui....we went straight to the ultrasound room....still took almost a hour and two doctors with another guide wire and firmer catheter

my uterus is anteverted, and apparently my cervix takes a sharp bend which is hard for catheters/wires to pass easily due to the angle....they didn't think that contributed to our infertility but who knows

they did bring out the dilator (and i started praying that would not be placed in me as i was awake).....thank goodness it wasn't necessary......just took a loooong time for the IUIs.....my doctor said it was one of the most difficult iuis

I've never had issues with cervical stenosis or scar tissue (no STDs, only HSG/dye test 6 months ago....and that went super easy)

maybe our bodies are just getting irritated with the foreign bodies being inserted through that area


----------



## Pinkie3

L4, your IUI's sound like a nightmare. Are you going to have a test transfer before starting your IVF? 

I have been booked in for the procedure next Weds, and been told this will not interfere with my cycle and I continue my down regging tomorrow as planned. I just hope once they get inside my womb they don't find anything they shouldn't. 

Krissy, brilliant news on your embies. Great cells, well done.

:flower:


----------



## Dazed

Krissy - Glad to her your embies are going good!

Pinkie - I'm sorry you had such a nightmare! I'm overly sensitive to catheters so I probably would have died!

Nothing new to report here. I have apparently gained 3lbs since starting the Lupron! Not happy, but unfortunately no much I can do about it.


----------



## eabwhab

Pinkie, darling, so sorry to hear about what you had to go through. It is a bit annoying that they are realizing that only now, but on the positive side, this could be the reason why you guys have had some troubles TTC. I hope your next procedure goes very smoothly. Thinking of you!

Krissy, good luck with your two embies. When are they freezing them?

Dazed, I have also gained some weight :(


----------



## KrissyB

WE HAVE TWO BLASTS!!! :cloud9: 
Both of the embies made it to blast stage, and nice and quick too! They could have had another 36 hrs to grow if they needed it but they did great. They're getting frozen today... so I just have to make it through this off cycle and it's go time!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Aw Krissy that is wonderful news...so you have 2 perfect blasts.....Do we see twins in your future???? Congrats hun!


----------



## MrsL4

pinkie - yes i just got my date for my mock trial transfer (oooohh lordie, I better get myself pumped up after the long IUI experiences)....


Just got off the phone w the nurse.... Start Lupron the 15th. I see them the 14th for a trial transfer, blood work, and to go over the schedule. Started BCP yesterday.

Still planning on stimming around the 29th.


----------



## KrissyB

TTC- lol I think we'll transfer them one at a time. My clinic's not big on doing multiples without some driving reason.


.... lol I have to say I'm surprised how tempting it is though


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yes it is tempting....I am putting back in 2 but only because I am 39.


----------



## KrissyB

TTC - I'm 32... but with all the issues we've had this time around, this next pregnancy will be our last hurrah. If we didn't have any kids I'd probably transfer both, but since we have our DD already, I think two-and-through sounds just about right for us.


----------



## eabwhab

Krissy, congratulations! Your story gives me hope! I am stimming now but I do not have many follies growing at all. Why are you doing a FET?


----------



## KrissyB

Eab - My clinic prefers to do FETs because it basically eliminates any risk of late OHSS. Plus if we had had more embies, we were going to do PGS, so that needed time as well. If we had a crystal ball and knew what the final outcome was going to be (I didn't stim that much and didn't have enough embies for PGS) I probably could have been a candidate for fresh, but that's alright.


----------



## Pinkie3

Krissy, way to go with those embies :happydance: 2 blasts is perfect. congratulations hun x

L4, if everything goes to plan I should be stimming on 21st May and I usually stim for 14 days so I'll probably be on track with you. Good luck with your transfer trail, hopefully with all your dramas the doctor should have the knack of it by now. I will be having mine while I am under the general so thankfully I don't have to sit through that again, getting a little bored of people prodding around with my private ladies parts (not that its feels very private these days).

Thanks for all the kind words ladies, I am feeling better about everything now, just looking forward to getting started tomorrow.

Hope everyone is doing ok. :flower:


----------



## eabwhab

hello ladies,

a quick update.Today I went for another scan. There is progress, so we won't cancel the cycle. Still not many follies and growing a bit slowly. I am trying to stay hopeful. In the end last cycle they retrieved 12 eggs but only 3 fertilized. I should trigger Monday or Tuesday eve. I cannot wait as I am on very high doses and it is taking a toll. I am not expecting more than 2-4 mature eggs, so I will be thrilled if it is more than that :)

Pinkie, you have officially started your cycle. Excting!

L4, great to hear you have a plan already!

Hello to everybody else!
Have a great weekend everybody! :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

Good luck eabwhab!


----------



## Pinkie3

Hope everyone had a good weekend. I spent a long weekend at my sisters, it was lovely and took my mind off everything. I even had to set an alarm to do my injections because I kept forgetting about it. On day 5 now and already have a bruised belly!

Eab, really pleased to hear you are still on track. Anymore news on the trigger? Are you doing it tonight or tomorrow? 

Hope you are all getting on ok with your meds. 

:flower:


----------



## Dazed

Sorry about the bruised belly Pinkie! I've gotten two bruises and I'm still only on Lupron! 

I'm not sure if I ever mentioned it on here, but I am actually going through this with my sister, who started stimming yesterday. She has me a bit anxious because she said her Menopur burned! Not looking forward to it!


----------



## Pinkie3

Dazed said:


> Sorry about the bruised belly Pinkie! I've gotten two bruises and I'm still only on Lupron!
> 
> I'm not sure if I ever mentioned it on here, but I am actually going through this with my sister, who started stimming yesterday. She has me a bit anxious because she said her Menopur burned! Not looking forward to it!

Wow really?? How crazy is that. I am sorry to hear your sister also struggles with fertility. Its lovely that you get to support each other. I really hope this works for both of you, it would be amazing for you to continue this journey together. 

I use Menopur and I never had any problems with it, for me there is no difference so I wouldn't worry too much. I find injecting slowly works better for me. 


:flower:


----------



## eabwhab

Dazed, I never had any issue with menopur. Yeah sometimes I was feeling it but nothing unbearable. Wow, you and your sister going throgh this together.... Best wishes to you both!

Pinkie, glad you had a nice weekend. I will be thinking of you tomorrow. I hope everything goes smoothly. Sorry about the bruised belly :(

Here is my update. My appointment went better than I expected. Finally after 14 days of stimming I am ready for my trigger shot which is going to happen in about an hour. So ER scheduled for Wed morning. This protocol was really long and I am happy I am finally done with stimming.... Hopefully this time round it is quality vs quantity. I have 6-7 follies of similar size. Not much, but better than nothing. Hopefully they all give mature eggs and they all fertilize. I would be so grateful if I get one viable embryo! I am feeling way more optimistic than just a week ago, when only three follies appeared on the scan. Honestly I am kind of afraid to feel optimistic, scared of disappointment....I know the days after ER will be hard!

Hello to everybody else!


----------



## Dazed

Good luck eabwhab! Here's hoping for some great quality eggs!

Yeah, it is nice to have someone to go through this with. Neither of us could do this without my parents, who are funding us both! They offered it to us last monther's day. She was doing investigations at the time. I decided to lose more weight before moving on and I think she was more scared to move on at the time. She doesn't have an issue though. Her DH has some problem with his sperm not making it through, so they had to have a testicular biopsy to get his boys out!

Stims and stim training Thursday! Glad to hear it's not always bad for everyone. I am concerned now though because I haven't started a proper period. Its so light I didn't even bother with a tampon this morning and am just going to stick with a pad. I


----------



## Pinkie3

Eab, I usually stim for 14 days and have no doubt I will on this cycle too, so feel your pain but its almost done now. Good luck with the egg collection, hoping you get some good healthy embryos. Remember its quality over quantity :hugs: let us know how you get on. 

Dazed, sounds like you have wonderful parents and a very supportive family. Good luck with the stimming tomorrow, honestly its not that bad and you will be fine. 

AFM, I had my minor op today and it all went fine. The blockage was tissue which they have now cleared and the endometrial scratch was also done. Everything was fine and I carry on with my ivf cycle as normal. I have no idea how much of these drugs they pumped in me but I am feeling dreadful, like a terrible hangover and so tired. I have slept most of the day so I am just trying to stay away for a few hours before going back to bed so I sleep through the night. Hopefully I'll feel better tomorrow. 

Hope everyone else is getting on well. BabyD, how are you doing? 

:flower:


----------



## Dazed

Yay Pinkie! Glad it's all done and your back on track.


----------



## MrsL4

Got my shipment of meds tonight!

Tomorrow I have my appt for mock transfer, blood work, and to go over my medication schedule with the nurse. I am ready to hear the plan! I am super curious on the dosages as I have a fear of understimming. I always responded well to clomid during IUI, 50mg...so I am hoping I am not given baby doses for these meds.......I want enough mature eggs to fertilize and hopefully freeze!! 

My rx said 75 menopur and 150 gonal f.....also got crinone and trigger shot...then some pills too, and abx for transfer.

:wohoo: Cant believe I will start lupron Friday!


----------



## Dazed

Good afternoon ladies! My appt went welll. My ovaries are nice and "quiet" and my lining is good. I call the private line tonight about my meds. I just assumed I would start today since they call it my stim appt. 
The clinic was backed up because the doc was stuck in surgery. My sister had her first ultrasound since she started stimming, so I got to see her since appts were backed up. I am sad to report though that she has canceled her cycle :cry:. She has 6 follies after 4 days of stims. Doc doesn't have much hope she will produce anymore good ones so gave her the option of canceling. She is going to try again in July on a higher dosage.


----------



## MrsL4

Sry to her ab your sister's cancelled cycle 
Six doesn't seem like that little at four days.... What number are they looking for? I start Lupron tmw so I am still learning!

I'm waiting in the exam room after chugging water .... Bladder wasn't full enough to do the trial transfer.... Hoping it kicks in soon!


----------



## Dazed

I don't know what they are looking for!

Good luck with the trial. I through I would do mine today but it turns out they did it when I had my saline-sonogram.


----------



## eabwhab

Pinkie, glad to hear your procedure was smooth this time. So I guess you are now officially ready!! You should soon start stimming right? Or have you started already?

Dazed, sorry to hear about your sister. The number of follicles did not seem that low to be so early but I am sure that depends on age as well. I am sure your RE knows she can do better. So when are you starting stimming?

L4 are you doing a short protocol? When are you starting stimming?

AFM: I had my ER yesterday. It went smoothly. 7 eggs, but I doubted they were all going to be mature. Still better than the way I started with only 3 follies growing :) DF and I had to decide about ICSI. He has no issues, but this new clinic does ICSI on everybody. The thing is, on our first VIF, out of 7 matures eggs, they did ICSI on 3 and none fertilized, and IVF on the remaining 4, 3 of them fertilized. RE said it was not because of the ICSI but egg quality.... So we did not know what to do with such small number of eggs. We did split again but majority ICSI (5) and the rest(2) conventional. The head embryologist assured they have excellent fertilization rate. 

Well today I got the dreading call from the embryologist. I was soooo tense. Well, this time it was the opposite. 4 of the 5 done with ICSI fertilized!!!! YAY!!! none of the conventional :(
Life is strange. We were so reluctant about ICSI, since last time none of them took, but fortunately we split 5-2. Well, now we know it was not the ICSI. So overall I am ok, I was fearing to have only 1-2 fertilized. So that is better than I thought!
Next update on saturday. It seems forever...


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi Ladies, hope you're all well. This is only a quick one from me because I am rushing out soon for a hen weekend. I could do without it to be honest, its a weekend full of drinking and clubbing which one, is not my idea of fun anymore and two I will have to fake drinking! Oh well, I am sure it will be fun watching everyone else make fools of themselves and I am hoping they will be too drunk to notice me sneaking off early to bed. 

L4, good luck with starting Lupron today hope your first injection goes well. 

Dazed, I am sorry to hear you're sister had to cancel. I am surprised they asked that too but as Eab said, I am sure they know what they are doing. Hopefully it wont be too long before she can start again with a different protocol to get a better response. Pleased to hear things are on track with you, hopefully you can start stims soon. 

Eab - Congratulations hun. Great fertilisation rate :happydance: please let them continue to divide. This is definitely going to be a long 24 hours for you. Lets hope you get a top grader and some embies to freeze, whoop!

Things seem to be on track for me, I can feel the AF is about to show her face and my baseline scan is booked for Thursday when hopefully I will start stimming. 

Have a great weekend ladies, I hope to read some good news on here when I am back in a couple of days. 

:flower:


----------



## Dazed

Stims tonight! 

They are switching my sis's protocol and removing the Lupron and upping the stims. 

I'm scared I'm going to have the same problem. I know we are different people, but its just a fear in the back of my mind.

Eab - glad you got a better fertilization report than you thought you would! Grow embies grow :dust:


----------



## KrissyB

Eab - Yay!!! Grats on the AWESOME fertilization rate!! Now grow embies grow!

BTW - question for all you ladies. How important is the grading? Does a good grade mean a definite sticky? Or is there still a lot of room for things to go wrong?


----------



## Dazed

Grading isn't 100% important from what I gather. I have seen sticky BFP with low grades. Also, each clinic grades differently. It's only an indicator of what your clinic things is a good embryo, but doesn't guarantee it will stick. Try your best not to stress.


----------



## MrsL4

Eab- I start Stims on the 29th.... W estimated ER around June 8th. Today is third day of Lupron. Not too bad so far. Just excited to finally be started!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Dazed - this is what they did for me because in my last IVF they didn't like how I responded, they are now doing short protocol on me with no down regging....Please let me know how your sister does on it.


----------



## Dazed

She's looking at July as well, so you may be well on your way before she get started. But I'll keep you updated. I personally think she was suppressed too long. She was suppressed 3days longer than I was because they were trying to delay her ER. Her DH's urologist is out of town on there anticipated ER and she needs to be in town in case they need to do a last minute TESE if his frozen sample doesn't thaw properly.


----------



## Dazed

Exercise during stims.... what were you all advised?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh we might be stimming together. My estimated start is the 3rd week of July.

I was told that during the first few days of stimming it is okay but after your first scan you should not jump or lift heavy weights. A brisk walk and light weights are fine.


----------



## Dazed

Yeah, I might just stick to walking the dog if the weather allows. I have a husky, so can't do it if it is too hot. 

Ovaries are starting to get the occasional ping of discomfort! 

Had my day 5 bloods and ultrasound and we currently have about 12 follies. Every thing is on track. Have to call the "phone tree" tonight to find out if my meds have changed.


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi ladies, hope everyone is getting on ok. Hen do is over and I made it home in one piece, don't think anyone noticed I wasn't drinking so I pulled it off. 

L4, yey for getting started, glad to hear things are so far so good with the Lupron. 

Krissy, My two previous cycle were good grade embryos but they didn't implant. But there have been people with lower grades than mine that got pregnant so personally I don't think its the most important thing. 

Dazed, great news on the 12 follies and everything being on track, do you have an estimated EC date? 

Eab, how are you getting hun? 

BabyD, we haven't heard from you for a while I hope everything is going ok?

To anyone I have missed, hope all is good. 

AFM, not much to report, AF has finished (not that it lasts long these days) first scan will be on Thurs when I will hopefully start stimming. Its really dragging!!

:flower:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Pinkie, Fxed to you! Did they change your protocol? Did you get immune testing done as I see you are taking steroids.


----------



## Dazed

Estimated EC is 5/25 (Memorial Day holiday here in the states). I haven't heard of it changing yet.


----------



## Pinkie3

ttcbaby117 said:


> Pinkie, Fxed to you! Did they change your protocol? Did you get immune testing done as I see you are taking steroids.

I changed my protocol after the first cycle to the 'Flare' but had a better response the first time so doing the long one again. I didn't get the immune testing (my hospital doesn't do it so I would have to go to another clinic) but my doctor said because I've had two failed cycles with good embryos to take the steroids and clexane injections anyway. Fingers crossed this is what is going to make it happen for us, providing we get a good grade embryo again.

:flower:


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi Ladies, quick update from me. 

Had my first baseline scan today, everything is quiet and my lining is thin so started my stimming today. Another scan next Friday to hopefully see a nice number of follies. 

Hope everyone is getting on well? 

Dazed, are you still on track for the 25th? 

:flower:


----------



## BabyDancing13

Glad your lining is thin and ready to stim Pinkie. :) 

AFM - I had awful cramps last night/early hrs of morning from the progesterone. I forget how awful the side effects can sometimes be. They will thaw our last two blastocysts tomorrow and call to say if they can be transferred. It's nervewracking. I don't know how I will feel if they don't survive the thaw. 

Hope everyone else is okay x x


----------



## Dazed

Pinkie3 said:


> Hi Ladies, quick update from me.
> 
> Had my first baseline scan today, everything is quiet and my lining is thin so started my stimming today. Another scan next Friday to hopefully see a nice number of follies.
> 
> Hope everyone is getting on well?
> 
> Dazed, are you still on track for the 25th?
> 
> :flower:

Glad your baseline went well. It's funny how we now want things to be quiet for the moment. Normally we would be begging for something to be happening.

Interesting you should ask that now! Just got back from my post day 6 exam and we are looking at 14 follies (some are still small), my lining went from 6mm to 13mm (which is "beautiful"), a possible appointment tomorrow morning, and now talking about retrieval Sunday!

Sorry about the side effects BabyDancing. Keep us updated on the thaw!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## KrissyB

Just waiting waiting waiting over here. CD16 of our "off" cycle before FET and still no +OPK! The wait is starting to get to me lol.
I did (finally) get my blastocyte grades though! We have two Hatching Blasts (HB) BBB quality! I might have liked a few A's in there, but I'm pretty happy.


----------



## eabwhab

Hey Ladies,

it has been a while!

Pinkies, great news!! You are good to start! Wow, time goes by fast! So today is day 1 of stimming YAY!!! Keep us posted on how things go.

Dazed, wow, you are already about to retrieve!! 14 follies is great! So Sunday is the possible ER? Just around the corner. How many days have you been stimming?

BabyD, best wishes to you. Stay positive, your embies will survive! So tranfer is tomorrow?

L4, how are the injections going?

Krissy, having good looking embryos is a great start. They do have better chances, statistically. Sadly nothing is guaranteed. But hey you have two great ones!!

AFM:
I ended up having PGS done on 3 embryos. One was behind, two were top quality blastos. One of the two came back genetically normal!! I am happy considering the few eggs I got fertilized and my age (39). I had my ET on day 6 . The blasto had already hatched out completely. I hope this works, but the doctor reminded me that there is no guarantee. Only 40% chance. :( . My blood test is scheduled in a week, but I am pretty sure I am going to POAS before then.

Hello to everybody else !


----------



## eabwhab

Krissi, I think we crossed posted. Hatching blastos might even have a better chance! Sorry ovulation is taking so long :(

You will have FET next cycle?


----------



## KrissyB

Eab - Yep - FET should end up being mid-ish June. Sounds like you had good hatching on your blasts too!! Hope it's nice and sticky for you! FXed :dust:


----------



## Dazed

Krissy - Great news on the grades! Sorry your having to wait, but try not to get too anxious and use this time as a one last hurrah before your preggo!

eab - Good luck! Crossing my fingers for you.

Tonight will be stim day 7. They usually go for 10 days I think, but we all know that things change.


----------



## MrsL4

Eab- congrats in a good looking blast!! Hoping it's extra sticky. 

Injections aren't bad at all. Dud start spotting already on Lupron and bcp. Last bcp is tmw so hopefully I will have a period and get this spotting over with. I HATE spotting and liners!!! Yuk


----------



## Dazed

MrsL - Don't be concerned if you don't get a proper period. I (and my sister) only had spotting and mine only lasted 3days. They told me its normal since I had a period before starting BCP's and there wasn't really a lining to shed.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Pinkie3 said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> Pinkie, Fxed to you! Did they change your protocol? Did you get immune testing done as I see you are taking steroids.
> 
> I changed my protocol after the first cycle to the 'Flare' but had a better response the first time so doing the long one again. I didn't get the immune testing (my hospital doesn't do it so I would have to go to another clinic) but my doctor said because I've had two failed cycles with good embryos to take the steroids and clexane injections anyway. Fingers crossed this is what is going to make it happen for us, providing we get a good grade embryo again.
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...

Yes Fxed that this will help that lil embie stick!



Pinkie3 said:


> Hi Ladies, quick update from me.
> 
> Had my first baseline scan today, everything is quiet and my lining is thin so started my stimming today. Another scan next Friday to hopefully see a nice number of follies.
> 
> 
> :flower:

Awesome you can get started. Cant wait to hear about your BFP!



eabwhab said:


> AFM:
> I ended up having PGS done on 3 embryos. One was behind, two were top quality blastos. One of the two came back genetically normal!! I am happy considering the few eggs I got fertilized and my age (39). I had my ET on day 6 . The blasto had already hatched out completely. I hope this works, but the doctor reminded me that there is no guarantee. Only 40% chance. :( . My blood test is scheduled in a week, but I am pretty sure I am going to POAS before then.
> 
> Hello to everybody else !

If you don't mind me asking, what was your total number retrieved? Fxed you get that glimmering BFP from your one strong Embie.


----------



## eabwhab

ttcbaby117 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what was your total number retrieved? Fxed you get that glimmering BFP from your one strong Embie.


I got 7 retrieved, 4 fertilized.


----------



## ttcbaby117

OK thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Pinkie3

BabyDancing13 said:


> Glad your lining is thin and ready to stim Pinkie. :)
> 
> AFM - I had awful cramps last night/early hrs of morning from the progesterone. I forget how awful the side effects can sometimes be. They will thaw our last two blastocysts tomorrow and call to say if they can be transferred. It's nervewracking. I don't know how I will feel if they don't survive the thaw.
> 
> Hope everyone else is okay x x

Sorry to hear you're having side effects with the progesterone, doesn't sound very nice. How did your little blasts get on today? I have been thinking about you, I am sure they are just perfect


----------



## Pinkie3

Eab - Congratulations on being PUPO, fabulous embies. Well done you. I will look forward to hearing about your BFP next week.

Dazed, nice number of follies how did your scan go today? Are you in for EC Sunday? 

BabyD, hope you have some good news? 

Krissy, great news on the grade, well done. Hope the FET comes around quickly for you. 

MrsL4, hope the AF has shown her ugly face? 

Nothing to report from me, day 2 of stimming and everything is going fine. I have my sister and her family coming to stay this weekend so that's going to keep me busy and my mind on other things. 

Hope you're all doing ok and have a great weekend. 

:flower:


----------



## BabyDancing13

Hey, we transferred our last two blastocysts yesterday. Still in the process of expanding at transfer and ok grades - not brilliant, but we knew they were the least quality out of the 5 we had. 

All we can do is hope one sticks x


----------



## Pinkie3

BabyDancing13 said:


> Hey, we transferred our last two blastocysts yesterday. Still in the process of expanding at transfer and ok grades - not brilliant, but we knew they were the least quality out of the 5 we had.
> 
> All we can do is hope one sticks x

PUPO!! Yey Congratulations BabyD I am so pleased for you. Lots of sticky baby dust. When is your test date? 

:flower:


----------



## MrsL4

wishing you the best, baby dance!

finally started a normal period - thank goodness - i hate spotting more than anything, id rather just get it over with!

how important is it to take your shots at the same time of day? i know about the trigger shot (I've done that for all 3 IUIs) - but they didn't really discuss the importance of taking lupron, gonal f, menopur at the same time. any advice? 

have my ultrasound next week before i start stims, love checking off those injections each night!


----------



## BabyDancing13

Thanks ladies. I'm 3dp5dt (8DPO) and not feeling anything. Not even any effects from progesterone. It's hard to keep positive when this is your 4th round and you know your body inside and out.... ugh. I have a feeling we will be moving to the Lister Clinic in London. 

Hope you're all well? x


----------



## Pinkie3

BabyD, stay positive and don't give up hope. I have a good feeling about this cycle for you. You don't need any symptoms for this to be successful. Send lots of positive vibes through your body and stay strong. Keep us updated. :hugs:

MrsL4, glad to hear the AF finally showed up and you can move onto your next stages. I have been told its important to do the injections around the same time each day. It doesn't matter what time of day it is but as long as you're consistent. Hope they are going ok. 

Hope everyone else is getting on well and had a good weekend. 

:flower:


----------



## Dazed

Good morning ladies!

Well, retrieval was yesterday. It went well, but I am sore! I think they manipulated me a bit while I was out because I seemed to have pulled a hamstring?! I haven't worked out in 2 day's prior.

So numbers...... they retrieved 9 eggs. Of those 9, 6 were mature and.... 3 fertilized. The other 3 are seeing some development, but I won't know more until this afternoon. I'm sad there weren't more, but I have to remind myself that I still had some fertilize and it was conventional IVF, not ICSI. Doesn't kill the pain TBH.

So Saturday was my trigger shot. I'm only mentioning it because we went to a baseball game with some in-laws. They don't know we are doing this, which is why if you have me on facebook, I asked for thoughts/prayers with no explaination. Anyways... because I feared the game would last long, I packed up an icepack and my ovidrel and went to the game. Glad I did because I had to give it to myself in the bathroom since it is time sensitive. I was 15minutes late, but I don't think it matters.

DH performed beautifully. I was scared he may have issues, but the lab guy said all was good and he could be a donor if he wanted. I am assuming that his weight loss has helped his numbers since he was good before, but just normal good.


----------



## MrsL4

Thinking of you dazed! 

It only takes one.... I know it's hard not to feel let down though, especially you expect/hope for a certain number. Prayers that those little eggies grow and grow!!


----------



## KrissyB

Well.... it's back in for monitoring tomorrow. CD 22 after an ER cycle, with no signs of ovulation. The nurse said it's "not exactly what they'd expect to see" but I'm guessing it might just be an anovulatory cycle after being cleaned out for the ER... and maybe they'll just put me on meds to move things along... and hopefully those meds don't mean I need another down cycle before the transfer.


----------



## Pinkie3

Gosh Dazed, you were brave taking your trigger shot at a basketball game lol. Don't worry about the slight delay it wouldn't have made any difference. I was told 15 mins before or upto 15 mins after my given time was ok. Congratulations on your embies, try stay positive about the ones that have fertilized, remember quality over quantity. I hope you get some more good news from your follow up call, let us know how you get on. Good luck :hugs:

Krissy, sorry to hear you are still waiting I hope the monitoring appointment goes well tomorrow.

:flower:


----------



## Dazed

Thanks Ladies.

The other 3 stopped developing, so the final count stands at 3.

Krissy- sorry things are moving along better for you.

pinkie- how are things with you?

How are you doing MrsL?


----------



## eabwhab

hello Ladies,

wow I have missed so much!

BabyD congrats on being PUPO. Dont worry about not feeling anything. I think most women dont. It does not mean anything. Are you planning to POAS before your beta is due?

Pinkie, how are you dear? How is stimming going? Which day are you at?

Dazed, I am sorry you feel disappointed. I also had only 3 eggs fertilized on my first IVF and got pregnant. I later miscarried but I think it was because of immune system issues. This time I only had 4 but I ended up with a HCG nomral blasto. So numbers do not matter that much. As Pinkie said, QUALITY is all that matters! I know it is hard not to get disappointed but please keep the faith.

Krissy, I hope things move along as they should and you are ready for FET soon. Keep us posted.

MrsL, how is it going? Getting used to the shots?

AFM, my beta is almost due on May 28. I am hoping for good news. I got some positives on FRER but I am scared it is the trigger shot. They have gotten a bit darker but not so obviously, so I really do not feel confident. I wish I could relax but I just cant. This second IVF cycle has been really hard on me. I will keep you posted.


----------



## MrsL4

so far, so good!

had my baseline ultrasound and estrogen level today after a week of lupron (plus bcp before then) -- estrogen was 27 and lining looked good, no cysts.....so start the stim drugs on friday!

after my scan today, i was so excited to be starting that i actually had butterflies! 

i have felt more and more "at peace" as we get further along in the process......i am just ready to know if we get pregnant, and if not, how come (hopefully some light would be shed....since we are totally unexplained). and if we can't, i can move on to other alternatives with an open heart. 

i honestly think all the injections are the easy part......i look forward to them each night because it means i am one step closer (weird i know).....and at least during the injections, you are "doing" something --- as opposed to the two week wait! 

already got some bruises but i have found if i pinch my own skin lightly, before i inject, that it helps a lot.....sometimes i barely feel the needle!


----------



## Dazed

Eab - Try to keep positive thoughts. I know it's hard, but you have some positive tests that you see are getting darker. 

MrsL - Estrogen looks good! I know what you mean about being at peace and actually doing something. I held my pinches tight and it kept the burning of the Menopur at bay. It also helped to go SLOW as others have said.

I know that it is quality over quantity that matters, but a girl could dream.


----------



## KrissyB

Question for FET ladies. What do you guys think about natural vs. medicated FET cycles? 
Basically, there's a good chance I'm completely down-regulated from the stim cycle, so it'll potentially be a very very long and/or anovulatory cycle. So - I can either wait it out and go with a natural cycle whenever the timing works out. Or I can go ahead and start up on BCP tomorrow, and work into a medicated FET. Are there any real cons to going medicated over natural? What have other ladies done?

:) And again I apologize for the repetition of this post across different threads


----------



## Pinkie3

Dazed, I hope these 3 embies are continuing to grow for you and you have a perfect blast to transfer. You may have already mentioned this but do you have a choice of how many to transfer? 

Eab, I am so nervous for you. A positive line is a great start. I will be thinking you and keep us posted. :hugs:

MrsL4, nice to hear you are feeling good about things. Keep that positive attitude, it will help throughout the process. I find the injections fine too, its the waiting to know if you have any fertilized eggs and the two week wait that is torture. Great baseline scan and good luck with starting the stims. 

Krissy, I don't know anything about FET unfortunately so I can't offer you any advice. What have your clinic advised and what are their success rates on both medicated and natural?

AFM I am getting on fine thanks, I am on day 7 of stims and its seriously dragging. I did the short protocol last time which took 14 days start to finish so this is killing me. First scan on Friday, I am so nervous to know how many follicles there are.

Hope everyone else is getting on well :flower:


----------



## Dazed

Long protocol does seem like forever! I'm surprised you are just now getting scanned though. It sometimes amazes me the variations between clinics.

I don't really know if we get a choice. I know they will not transfer 3! I talked to DH about it and we are going to go with the doc's recommendation I think. Always room to change my mind.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Dazed, I hope these 3 embies are continuing to grow for you and you have a perfect blast to transfer. You may have already mentioned this but do you have a choice of how many to transfer? 

Eab, I cant wait to hear your good news.....So excited!

MrsL4, a positive attitude always helps...Good for you! 

Krissy, Sorry I don't think I can help.

Pinkie - Fxed you have a ton of follies!

AFM - not much here just cheering all of you ladies on till I start my cycle at the end of July!


----------



## Dazed

Thanks ladies! You are the best!
Not sure about the choice, but we will find out tomorrow!


----------



## Pinkie3

Did anyone else feel really tired during their protocol but have trouble sleeping? I have been feeling exhausted with little energy the last week or so and wake up a lot during the night which is unlike me. I had a terrible night sleep last night, restless legs, night sweats, I can't remember feeling like this on my other cycles.

:flower:


----------



## KrissyB

Pinkie - Absolutely!! Insomnia (and the resulting exhaustion) were probably one of my biggest complaints, especially during the early days (I think eventually the exhaustion won lol).

FWIW - if anyone else has to make the medicated/natural FET decision, we decided to go medicated because there seems to be maaaany more pros than cons.
Started BCP this AM and we're on track for a July 7th-ish FET! <3 :cold: <3


----------



## Dazed

Yay for being on track Krissy!

Pinkie - I didn't really have that problem. I was generally tired and went to sleep fine.

AFM - PUPO with twins!


----------



## eabwhab

Dazed, congratulations on being PUPO! I hope both your embies stick!

Krissy, glad to hear you are getting the ball rolling. I hope the time goes by fast and you will get your little one(s) in your womb where they belong.

Pinkie, sorry to hear you are feeling like that. I totally understand you. I felt miserable, especially the second week. This long protocol really killed me. I was so happy the day I was told it was time to trigger. I could not take it anymore. How long do you have left? I think your first monitoring u/s is tomorrow? I wish you all the best.

ttcbaby, thanks for cheering for us! I hope the time goes by fast for you. 

AFM, I got my beta today! :bfp::happydance:
I am 9dp6dt so basically 15dpo. Beta was 75. The nurse said anything above 50 is fine. So I will try not to worry. I am so happy we did PGS testing and we know the embryo is normal. I will go back on Monday for my second beta


----------



## KrissyB

Woooot! Things are really getting exciting!

Dazed - Double Congrats on Pupo! FXed :dust: 

Eab - CONGRATULATIONS!!! :wohoo::happydance::crib::happydance::wohoo: H&H 9 months!


----------



## Pinkie3

Dazed, Yey for being PUPO - congratulations. :happydance: You went with the two then, I truly hope you get a sticky bean. When is your test date? 

Krissy, good news that things have started to move along again and bring on the July FET!! 

Glad its not just me that is feeling tired. Luckily I am off work at the moment and managed to get in an afternoon nap today. Scan tomorrow, cant wait. I've been having a few twinges the last couple of days so hoping that's a good sign and there is some activity going on. Will let you know how it goes. 

Hope everyone is getting on ok :flower:


----------



## Pinkie3

Eab - so so happy for you :happydance: Huge congratulations.
What a great start to the thread, virtual hugs to you :hugs: wishing you have very happy and healthy 9 months.

I am feeling emotional xx


----------



## Dazed

CONGRATS EAB!

Not sure when my test date is. Still have to schedule it.


----------



## ttcbaby117

EAB - OMG woohoo! Congrats hun that is wonderful....does this mean you will do the intralipids again?

Krissy - I think you made the right choice, good luck hun!

Dazed - Whoop Whoop for being PUPO with twins! Did the third make it to freeze?

Pinkie - Yes I do remember that, then once I got a bit further on, I felt an amazing sense of calm, not sure where that came from but I hope it happens to you!


----------



## Dazed

They don't freeze til day 5. Of it makes it that far, they will.


----------



## MrsL4

thats awesome EAB!!! so happy for you!


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi ladies, just got back from my scan I was there for hours, I now need a nap! 

Not much activity unfortunately but I am trying not to worry too much because this is how my previous two cycles have gone. I have 7 follicles all together with one at 11mm and the rest under 10mm and my lining is still a bit thin a 7mm. I continue with my stims and go back for another scan on Monday. The cycle is going exactly like the others so no doubt I will have a 3rd scan Weds with my trigger that night and collection next Friday - fingers crossed. All I want is one good fertilized egg to transfer [-o&lt; I plan to do some fertility yoga this weekend try and get some blood flowing to the important areas. 

:flower:


----------



## MrsL4

I start stims tonight and ultrasound Monday to see how things look. Don't really know what to expect at 3 days of stims, but excited to see!


----------



## Dazed

Pinkie - try taking small walks. This will help increase blood flow. I have also read some wives tails that wearing socks 24/7 helps as well to get blood flowing. Search "cold uterus" and see what comes up. 

Good Luck Mrs. L.


----------



## Pinkie3

Funny you say that Dazed, I was only just complaining about how cold my feet are and I have read before about the cold uterus, I will look into it a bit more. I am also about to go for a nice walk. You are a few days past transfer now, how are you feeling? 

Good luck with the stims tonight MrsL4, its funny how all the clinics do things differently. What dose are you on? 

:flower:


----------



## Dazed

1 day past and get the cramp every once and awhile. Still sore from ER, so can't really compare anything right now. They said my ovaries are quite swollen. 

I did schedule ,my OTD for 6/10. Not sure if I will test before then.

Pinkie - They also say to eat warm foods.


----------



## Pinkie3

Has it only been a day?? Sorry I am lost with my days at the moment. Sorry to hear you are a little sore from ER hopefully that will ease in a few days. I would hold out testing for as long as you can to make sure you get an accurate result. This TWW is the worst, make sure you keep busy. 

I think we'll be getting a hot curry for dinner tonight then.

:flower:


----------



## KrissyB

Hmm... you ladies have me intrigued about this cold uterus thing - I had never heard of it before. But my feet are always freezing cold. I mean, granted they were when I had my DD too and it wasn't a problem then - but I wouldn't mind wearing warm fuzzy socks and eating soups if it might do some good!


----------



## Dazed

My feet are almost always HOT! I was tempted to sleep in socks last night, but I couldn't since they were already hot.


----------



## KrissyB

oooh... curry... :thumbup:


----------



## MrsL4

Pinkie3 said:


> Funny you say that Dazed, I was only just complaining about how cold my feet are and I have read before about the cold uterus, I will look into it a bit more. I am also about to go for a nice walk. You are a few days past transfer now, how are you feeling?
> 
> Good luck with the stims tonight MrsL4, its funny how all the clinics do things differently. What dose are you on?
> 
> :flower:

I am on menopur 75 and gonal f 150 and lupron 5 ....3 days of that, then ultrasound :)


----------



## eabwhab

Ladies, thank you so much for your support! I have to admit that I feel a bit nervous with that lowish beta.... I hope my next beta comes back great. Two more days until then. I wish I could relax but with all my previous losses I have lost all my confidence. I am ok though. Trying to stay calm and positive, though I freak out at times.

ttcbaby, I already did my second intralipids infusion the day of ET. I was told I should do it every fours weeks.


Pinkie, I think 7 follicles is pretty good. As we all say, quality is what matters! I bt you are worn out with all these medications. Which day are you at? I hope your next scan goes even better. I think fertility yoga is an awesome idea! I read on an acupuncture book that soaking your feet in warm water helps with the blood flow.

mrsL, YAY for starting stimming! I wish you the best. Keep us posted.


Dazed, I hope you feel better soon. I am impressed if you manage to hold out until beta. But definitely agree with Pinkie to hold out as much as you can. 


Hello Krissy


----------



## Pinkie3

Eab, I think you had a good beta especially only after 9dpt but I understand why you are nervous. Lets hope the next one is a nice big number to help you relax a little more. Until then stay strong and I am really rooting for you :hugs:

Yes I am getting a little bored of these injections now. Its been 24 days since I started down regging and I am on day 10 of stims. I am also on 450 menopur which is the highest dose so it takes me forever to draw up all the meds each morning. I am happy with 7 follicles I just really need them to grow over the next 4 days as they are still quite small. 

I have a big family day tomorrow, there will be a BBQ and plenty of wine and beer. I need to come up with an excuse to avoid the alcohol as apart from my sister no one knows we are doing this cycle. You'd think I would be use to doing this by now.

I hope everyone is having a nice weekend. :flower:


----------



## eabwhab

Pinkie, thanks for the support !

I hear you about the injections. Mine was also a long protocol. I had my ER more than a month after my first injection. The last days were really dragging and I was really feeling miserable. I was on the highest dose as well. It is a real killer. I hope these last few days go by fast. I have a good feeling that your follies will keep growing. I hope your ER day will be here soon. I was so relieved the day I learned I was going to trigger.

In the meantime, enjoy your BBQ day!

I am feeling ok. Freaking out at times, but hopeful in general. Although I am scared of getting burnt again....


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi Ladies, so I had my other scan today and unfortunately not much has changed and I am feeling completely devastated, this is our worst cycle yet. :cry:

My lining has gone to 8mm but I only have two follicles measuring at 11mm and 13mm the rest are still under 10 and not growing. I am going back on Weds for another scan before they decide what to do. I am trying to stay hopeful on the two that are growing but feeling all the positive energy has been completely zapped out of me. I am on day 12 of stimming already, the max is 14 so I have two more days I just cant see it happening. I have no idea what to do with myself now, I am just sitting here waiting. I am also kicking myself that I didn't take up acupuncture this time around and wondering if that would have made any difference but I suppose its too late for 'what ifs'. 

Sorry for the downer I am just feeling a little sorry for myself. What I would give for a big glass of wine right now.

I hope everyone else is getting on ok, please give me some good news?? 

:flower:


----------



## Dazed

Oh Pinkie! I'm so sorry this isn't turning out the way you want. Vent away, we are all here to lean on.

Nothing new to report here. Hormones are getting the best of me and poor DH!


----------



## KrissyB

Eab and Pinkie - Big :hugs: to you both over your anxieties over your respective waits.

Eab - I hope that beta increases nicely for you. You could just be someone with natural low levels of hcg so you just caught it very early and it'll still increase properly. I know with my DD I didn't have a + HPT until I was 6 weeks! So I keep my expectations low on all beta readings.

Pinkie - Quality over quantity! FXed those two are stellar for you.

AFM - Nothing new to report. Had a busy weekend with the fam (we went up to visit my parents, go to an alumni weekend, and see my extended family)... other than that, just trucking along on BCP to prep for the medicated FET. I start Lupron on Thursday.


----------



## ttcbaby117

EAB - Did you do another beta today or will it be tomorrow....fxed for you!

Pinkie - sorry hun, I know it is such a disappointment when the cycle doesn't go as planned.


----------



## eabwhab

Pinke, darling, I am so sorry about the disappointment. I know the feeling. In my case things changed a lot in the last few days. Anything which is around 15mm at ER can be mature. There is definitely hope! When I was disappointed my RE said that the numbers dont matter that much. Sometimes he retrieves 20 eggs and there is no pregnancy. Sometimes he retrieves one and it results in a pregnancy. You only need that good embryo. I had low numbers too because my fertilization rates are never high and I start with few eggs as well. I only had 4 fertilized. Krissy only had two fertilized and she ended up with two beautiful embies! You might get only 2-3 eggs, but they will all fertilize and make it to day5. I know it is hard, but hang in there, there is still hope. :hugs:

Krissy, wow, time is going by fast. Soon enough you will be PUPO!! I have a good feeling about those two embies!

Dazed, I know what you mean about the hormones.... I am keeping everything crossed for you.

Hello to everybody else!

AFM, I had a loooong morning waiting for that second reading. It went up to 737 :happydance:. I am soooo happy and relieved. I was feeling so unsure about it that I really needed a good number to boost my confidence. I am having my first u/s in 8 days!!!


----------



## eabwhab

ttcbaby117 said:


> EAB - Did you do another beta today or will it be tomorrow....fxed for you!
> 
> Pinkie - sorry hun, I know it is such a disappointment when the cycle doesn't go as planned.

ttcbaby117, I think we crossposted. Yes I did. 737!!! Thanks for thinking of me!
How are you feeling!


----------



## MrsL4

congrats eab!!! thats awesome news
hopefully the ultrasound will be here before ya know it!




Had my day 3 stims ultrasound -- so far so good. Had 3 on the right ~ 9-10mm and two on the left about the same size. Looked like there were some more little ones but they didn't measure. Still spotting.....they said the lining looked thin, and that wasn't unexpected this early on during stims

So I continue the same dose and have a repeat ultrasound and blood work on wednesday (which will be after 5 stim days)

Don't think I've realized how quickly it was going.....I keep on thinking about work schedule and whatnot, and how I will work it all out....but it looks like it will be here before I know it, and it is what it is!


----------



## Pinkie3

Thanks for your support ladies. I feel a lot better today, yesterday was emotional both me and OH were really upset but we had a very long and tearful talk about what we will do if this cycle doesn't work and I am feeling hopeful and more confident about the furture. I know I need to stay positive on the two that are growing but compare to my last two cycles this one looks pretty pathetic. I guess we will see what happens tomorrow. I will keep you posted. 

Eab - WHOOP, great number well done you :happydance: and what a relief. I am really pleased for you hun, I hope you continue to have a happy healthy pregnancy and good luck at the u/s.

Krissy, glad to hear everything is on track with you. Its seems to be going so fast. 

L4, well done on your first scan, 3 days is not very long for stimming so no doubt you will have a few more nicely growing in a couple of days.

ttcbaby117, hi... thanks for sticking around and supporting. 

Dazed, hope those embies are getting comfy and you are feeling ok. 

Hello to anyone I have missed :flower:


----------



## KrissyB

:happydance: Congrats Eab! That's an awesome beta :D So glad things are all moving in the right direction now


----------



## Dazed

Hi girls! Hope all is going well.

Eab - great beta

Pinkie - glad to see some PMA

Krissy - good luck on the next scan

Hello to anyone I missed

AFM- Nothing new. Still occasional cramping, moodiness. Sad new though, my last embie didn't make it to freeze. Kinda devistated and it doesn't help that my PMA is up and down at the moment.


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi ladies, 

So, I went for my final scan today and thankfully my lining is now over 10 and the two follicles have grown, one is at 14mm and the other 20mm. I still have a few small ones at 10mm but they are not doing much. We are going for it and I trigger tonight with EC on Friday. I am putting all my hopes on getting these two mature eggs and producing good embryos, as I've said before I just want one good blast to transfer. [-o&lt;

Dazed, I am sorry to hear your last embryo didn't make it to freeze :-( I hope you are surviving the TWW and keeping busy. Not long to go... 

Hope everyone is doing well :flower:


----------



## eabwhab

Dazed, I am so sorry your last embryo did not make it. I can understand the disappointment. I did not have anything to freeze on either cycle. It is not uncommon not have anything to freeze. I hope you have two sticky ones in there. Are you planning to PAOS any time soon?

Pinkie, that is wonderful news. All you need is one good one and you will get it. You know I have read of women who start with 10-20 eggs and end up with 2-3 blasto and women with very few eggs who have similar outcomes. The number of eggs do not matter all that much. You will have two mature ones for sure. The 14mm will most likely be mature by ER.

L4, things seems to be going pretty well and fast :) I will be stalking for your update today!

Hello Krissy, baby117 and everybody else :D


----------



## Dazed

Come on Pinkie! Grow those eggs! Cheering you on chickadee.

I'm surviving kinda. PMA is up and down, most of my med induced symptoms are gone. I'm hangin in there.


----------



## eabwhab

Dazed said:


> Come on Pinkie! Grow those eggs! Cheering you on chickadee.
> 
> I'm surviving kinda. PMA is up and down, most of my med induced symptoms are gone. I'm hangin in there.

Dazed, I think we crossposted. Hang in there dear. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Dazed

eabwhab said:


> Dazed, I think we crossposted. Hang in there dear. You are in my thoughts.

Yeah, we did. 

I currently have no plans to test early. If I do, it may be the morning of.


----------



## Pinkie3

Thanks for cheering on my two little ones, I know I need to stay hopeful and actually looking forward to EC tomorrow. I have read plenty of stories about the numbers game too. I remember one poor lady getting 23 eggs and not a single one fertilized, that's cruel. One of my first cycle buddies got 2 and got her first bfp.

Trigger shot went fine last night, I was so tired but had to stay up for it. I was so nervous, the previous cycle it wouldn't work I don't think the needle was attached properly I thought I was going to pass with out with the panic but thankfully this one was a breeze. It feels odd doing no injections today, its like I have forgotten something. 

Dazed, I am feeling you on the PMA ups and downs. You are doing great, hang in there. Sorry I think you have already told us this but when is your OTD? 

Have a good day everyone.

:flower:


----------



## BabyDancing13

Pinkie3 said:


> Thanks for cheering on my two little ones, I know I need to stay hopeful and actually looking forward to EC tomorrow. I have read plenty of stories about the numbers game too. I remember one poor lady getting 23 eggs and not a single one fertilized, that's cruel. One of my first cycle buddies got 2 and got her first bfp.
> 
> Trigger shot went fine last night, I was so tired but had to stay up for it. I was so nervous, the previous cycle it wouldn't work I don't think the needle was attached properly I thought I was going to pass with out with the panic but thankfully this one was a breeze. It feels odd doing no injections today, its like I have forgotten something.
> 
> Dazed, I am feeling you on the PMA ups and downs. You are doing great, hang in there. Sorry I think you have already told us this but when is your OTD?
> 
> Have a good day everyone.
> 
> :flower:

Good luck with egg collection :hugs: xx


----------



## Dazed

Pinkie3 said:


> Dazed, I am feeling you on the PMA ups and downs. You are doing great, hang in there. Sorry I think you have already told us this but when is your OTD?

The 10th


----------



## eabwhab

Hey Pinkie, just wanted to wish you good luck on egg collection. I am cheering for you. Let us know :thumbup:


----------



## MrsL4

good luck tmw pinkie!!! fingers crossed


i hear y'all on the ups and downs, feeling down today but at least tomorrow is a new start!


----------



## Dazed

Hows everything moving along for you MrsL?


----------



## KrissyB

Good luck today, Pinkie!


----------



## Dazed

I almost forgot, thanks for the reminder Krissy!

GOOD LUCK Pinkie! :dust:


----------



## Pinkie3

Thanks for the well wishes ladies. 

EC went smoothly, we managed to retrieve the two eggs and now I just have the long and agonising wait to find out if they fertilized tomorrow. I am so nervous. Please send lots of positive vibes to my two little ones. I will let you know how I get on. Feeling a little drained so planning on spending the evening with a take away and a good movie. 

Hope everyone else is getting on well and looking forward to the weekend. :flower:


----------



## eabwhab

Pinkie, I was stalking for your update. I will be thinking of your two embies. I know the days between EC and ET are agonizing. You will make it. We are here for you. You will get good news tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## eabwhab

MrsL4 said:


> good luck tmw pinkie!!! fingers crossed
> 
> 
> i hear y'all on the ups and downs, feeling down today but at least tomorrow is a new start!

 How are you doing dear? I hope you are feeling better. Stay strong and keep positive. An IVF cycle is such an emotional and physically challening experience.... You will make it!


----------



## MrsL4

eabwhab said:


> MrsL4 said:
> 
> 
> good luck tmw pinkie!!! fingers crossed
> 
> 
> i hear y'all on the ups and downs, feeling down today but at least tomorrow is a new start!
> 
> How are you doing dear? I hope you are feeling better. Stay strong and keep positive. An IVF cycle is such an emotional and physically challening experience.... You will make it!Click to expand...

i am doing better today eab - thank you! physically uncomfortable, but better emotionally than yesterday

tonight is my last night of stims, and then trigger tmw and retrieval monday....cant believe i only have a few more shots left!


----------



## Pinkie3

We have one embryo on board :happydance: I am so happy and so relieved. The other one was still too immature to fertilize, obviously gutted that didn't come on but I need to be happy and hopeful on this one. We have ET booked for Monday lunchtime and I am asking for my loved ones looking down on me to please let this little embie continue to divide well. I had to drive back to the hospital this morning to pick up my steroids and clexane. The steroids taste disgusting and the clexane was no different to the injections so I was pleased about that. Even though I am sick of injections I will happily do them if it makes this work. 

MrsL4 - well done on getting this far, good luck with the trigger tonight. How are your follicles coming along? 

Krissy, I hope the Lupron is being kind. 

Dazed, how are you feeling? Only a few more days to go.

Eab, how are you feeling, do you have any symptons yet? 

Hello to everyone else... :flower:


----------



## MrsL4

Sending lots and lots and lots of positive energy your way Pinkie! I hope transfer goes well Monday. 

I am waiting for them to call me today with the time to take the trigger tonight. They are finalizing the schedule for Monday today ( I am sure some people are getting u/s and labs today) - my group does cycle IVFs.

Follicles are good. There were a lot. To be honest, I didn't sit there and count them as my REI was happy and there were plenty in the healthy range. It looked like at least 10 on each side. They didn't measure all of them, just about 3-4 on each side that were the biggest. I think my E2 was just over 3000. Will see how many they get on Monday, and hope that the majority are mature and ready to fertilize!

I am soooo ready for these bad boys to come out on Monday! I feel like I am dragging around saggy water balloons in my pelvis......don't feel bloated....just heavy. 

Hope y'all are enjoying your weekend.


----------



## eabwhab

Pinkie, I am glad you are feeling positive :) You have all the reasons. One is all you need and you got it!!! I am sending lots of positive vibes to that little one. I know it is going to make it.Good luck with ET. Let us now how it goes!

L4, things look really good for you. You almost made it! I can only imagine how uncomfortable you feel. Good luck with the trigger and retrieval!

Dazed, just a few more days...

Hello to everybody else.

AFM, not feeling much at all...I feel pretty tired early in the afternoon and in the evening but it is hard to tell whether it is the steroids or the pregnancy. I am praying everything goes well. I have lost so many... But I have a good feeling this time. I hope all the medications I am taking will do the trick!


----------



## Pinkie3

Thank you ladies, I am terrified about tomorrow and cant wait to get there and know our one embryo is still doing well. So scared. Thanks for the positive vibes. Will let you know how it goes. 

MrsL4, best of luck with EC tomorrow sounds like you have a healthy number of follicles so no doubt you're get a good number of eggs. Will be thinking of you. Let us know how you get on.

Eab, I have a good feeling for you too. You hang in there you are going great :hugs:

On a different note, I thought I would share this 'infertility etiquette'. I came across it a few years ago and thought it was brilliant. If you ever struggle to explain to someone how infertility is for a women and a couple and how they can support you, I thought this was the perfect explanation. 

https://www.resolve.org/support/for-family--friends/infertility-etiquette.html


----------



## eabwhab

Pinkie, I know, the wait between EC and ET is agonizing. I have a god feeling about your little one! I can't wait to hear the good news about your transfer tomorrow.

Thanks for sharing the link. I knew about the website but did not really look into it. I will definitely do so.

L4, good luck!


----------



## ttcbaby117

eabwhab said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> EAB - Did you do another beta today or will it be tomorrow....fxed for you!
> 
> Pinkie - sorry hun, I know it is such a disappointment when the cycle doesn't go as planned.
> 
> ttcbaby117, I think we crossposted. Yes I did. 737!!! Thanks for thinking of me!
> How are you feeling!Click to expand...

Omg what an awesome number! Great beta! I'm doing well so ready toget started and be pregnant!



Dazed said:


> Hi girls! Hope all is going well.
> 
> Eab - great beta
> 
> Pinkie - glad to see some PMA
> 
> Krissy - good luck on the next scan
> 
> Hello to anyone I missed
> 
> AFM- Nothing new. Still occasional cramping, moodiness. Sad new though, my last embie didn't make it to freeze. Kinda devistated and it doesn't help that my PMA is up and down at the moment.

Everything crossed for you!



Pinkie3 said:


> Thank you ladies, I am terrified about tomorrow and cant wait to get there and know our one embryo is still doing well. So scared. Thanks for the positive vibes. Will let you know how it goes.
> 
> MrsL4, best of luck with EC tomorrow sounds like you have a healthy number of follicles so no doubt you're get a good number of eggs. Will be thinking of you. Let us know how you get on.
> 
> Eab, I have a good feeling for you too. You hang in there you are going great :hugs:
> 
> On a different note, I thought I would share this 'infertility etiquette'. I came across it a few years ago and thought it was brilliant. If you ever struggle to explain to someone how infertility is for a women and a couple and how they can support you, I thought this was the perfect explanation.
> 
> https://www.resolve.org/support/for-family--friends/infertility-etiquette.html

Congrats on being pupo!! Thanks for the link I am going to check it out. 

Do any of you ladies who had the Endo scratch remember when before your cycle you have to get it done?


----------



## Dazed

Sending some of my good vibes with you Pinkie! Good luck today.


----------



## KrissyB

Pinkie - CONGRATS on the embie!! And SUPER GOOD LUCK today!! So exciting for you to be PUPO! Hopefully it's a nice and sticky one, because it just takes one :dust:

Mrs - Good luck on your ER today! Although it sounds like you hardly need any luck, your follie counts sound great.

AFM - DD has not been sleeping well at all, and the Lupron and/or BCP has given me terrible insomnia.... So between lack of sleep and hormones I had a good long cry over the weekend. Poor DH clearly had no idea what to do. But... drumroll please! Less than a month before my FET date! SOOOO excited. I stop BCP on Wednesday and then the transfer cycle could start any day! :happydance:


----------



## Pinkie3

I am officially PUPO :happydance::happydance: I can't believe it. 

I didn't sleep at all last night and was worried sick all morning wondering if our one embryo had made it. So I finally get into the transfer room and the embryologist tells us that its has done really well and we have a top grader they couldn't ask for it to be any better. I burst into tears with relief and happiness. After such a rubbish cycle, thinking it would get cancelled, to only getting one mature egg to that then becoming a top grade just got the better of me. Apparently my lining looked really good and the transfer went well so now its just the dreaded TWW!! My OTD will be 21st June. Thanks for everyones well wishes :hugs:

MrsL4, I hope your EC has gone well today, looking forward to hearing how you got on. 

Krissy, sorry to hear you had a bad day but I think a good cry is just what you need sometimes. Excited for your FET it will be here before you know it. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok and Dazed only two more days :hugs:

:flower:


----------



## KrissyB

Pinkie - :blush: well.... I think that's where the hormones come in. The day wasn't THAT bad lol. CONGRATS ON PUPO :happydance: Do you think you'll test early?


----------



## eabwhab

Pinkies, YAY!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:I am so excited for you! Funny, this is the same thing the embryologist told me the day of transfer and it ended up well. I have a very good feeling. I know the tww is such a pain. I hope it goes by fast. Are you planning on testing early?

Krissy, sorry to hear about your luck of sleep. I hope you can get some rest soon. This process is so hard, I felt like crying so many times. On the good side, your FET cycle is just around the corner :happydance:

Hello to everybody else!


----------



## MrsL4

Just finished ER - got twenty eggs and will find out ab fertilization tomorrow afternoon. Having some pretty bad cramping so DH is in the store getting my meds. Glad to have all those eggies out!! Keep praying they develop and grow for a Saturday transfer!!


----------



## Pinkie3

Thanks ladies :hugs: I am still in a little shock that we even got to transfer. I know we still have a long way to go yet but its really given me some hope. Lets hope this is 3rd time lucky for us. I don't have any plans to test early but then this TWW does drive you crazy so who knows. 

MrsL4, great number of eggs well done you. I hope you get a great fertilization report tomorrow. Get some rest and drink plenty of water to get your body ready for transfer. 

:flower:


----------



## MrsL4

thank you pinkie

and congratulations to you!!! so happy it went well and you had a great embryo to transfer! I will be thinking about you! PUPO!!


----------



## Dazed

Well, I am pretty sure its BFN. Took a test this morning so that I'm not caught off guard tomorrow and all I can see is what looks like and indent.

Lost........ :cry:


----------



## MrsL4

dazed :cry: ....i hope its still early for you.....i know you must feel emotionally worn out though

krissy - a little late, but i agree....a good cry every now and then is just helpful! sometimes you may not even know why you are upset or crying, but you feel better afterwards (its like toddlers throwing tantrums when they are utterly exhausted haha)


so ER was a little more physically draining than I thought - I kind of wonder if I have a touch of OHSS. By day 6 of stims I was feeling a lot of heaviness.....and by day 8 and 9, I had to come home after work and just lay down because I was having so much heaviness and twinges of pain. 

Yesterday I had a lot more pain afterwards than I thought (and I tend to think I have a high pain tolerance ? maybe not ?). In the recovery room I need a dose of IV medicine just to take the edge off, as I was sitting with my knees to my chest from the cramping. I wasn't crying or moaning but I just could - not - get - comfortable! Thankfully they gave me a rx for a stronger pain medicine, and I needed to take that twice yesterday to help take the edge off and sleep.

This am, my lower abd feels better (although still tender if you press on my ovaries), but I have this diffuse discomfort throughout my abdomen. 

I am trying to take it easy and rest a lot, as we are doing a fresh transfer. Hopefully I will start feeling better in the next few days. Using tylenol, heat packs, rest, and the stronger medicine only if needed. 

Maybe I just over did it during stims? I was working a lot, so I could have a lighter work week this week before transfer (very thankful for that right now)!


-------------

Also having a hard time between 1 and 2 embryo transfer. I am trying to think about it more as the clock is ticking (if we have enough healthy ones to transfer, too). My doctor is pretty conservative, and she has said she will most likely recommend a single embryo transfer, as we are young, its our first IVF cycle, we responded well to stims, and our lab work is straightforward. 

However, another dr in the practice has said 1-2.

My dr is actually pregnant from IVF, and is due any day (we didn't think she would see me towards the end of stims or retrieval - but she did my retrieval yesterday!). So, I may have another dr in the practice doing the transfer.

We are paying out of pocket for everything, and neither of us is interested in a ton of debt because we are desperate for a biologic child. We have talked about adoption if conceiving on own just isn't happening. Right now, we have obviously agreed to at least one fresh IVF, and we are hopeful that we will have enough embryos so we can do one frozen IVF. From there though, if we still don't have a "reason" why things aren't working, I am not sure we are going to want to still move forward physically/emotionally/financially. We will cross that bridge when we get there.

The point of all that is.......given our financial limitations with multiple cycles of IVF, my HEART wants the best chance, and my HEART wants two embryos to transfer. 

However, my HEAD says to go with my dr and transfer one.....who has taken GREAT care of me.....I trust her 100% and she has gotten us this far, with a great stim. 

DH and I are both in the medical field, so we know some of the problems associated with twin pregnancy and the increased risks. But, to be honest, despite our background, we are not objective during this. Plus, reproductive endocrinology and infertility is the opposite end of our specialities. 

I am expected a call today with the fertilization report, but after today, we may not hear from them. If there are problems with the embryos progressing, they will call us for a day 3 transfer.

I need to know, going in on Saturday, what we are going to do. :shrug::shrug::shrug:

Sigh.....sorry for the long post.....I am just so absolutely torn! There are so many decisions during IVF that many people will never have to think about! Like what will happen to your frozen embryos if one spouse dies, or you get divorced ..... I mean, what people think about that stuff and have to make decisions on that?!


----------



## Pinkie3

Dazed said:


> Well, I am pretty sure its BFN. Took a test this morning so that I'm not caught off guard tomorrow and all I can see is what looks like and indent.
> 
> Lost........ :cry:

Dazed I am so sorry, I don't know what to say and I know that nothing I can say will make you feel any better. This is so awfully cruel :cry: please test again tomorrow I truly hope it has a better outcome for you. :hugs:


----------



## Pinkie3

MrsL4, I am not surprised you are feeling delicate today with the number of eggs they got they must have done a lot of pushing down on your abdominal to get them. Just continue resting, taking pain relief and you'll feel better.

I can understand why you would be torn between 1-2 embryos. I've had this conversation with many people including the doctors. I would go with whatever your doctor recommends. Generally if you have a top grade embryo or blastocyst on day 5 I would go with the one, remember you want the quality not quantity. My understanding is with one top grade embryo you will have more of a chance of pregnancy. If the embryos are good but not quite what they would like to see at this stage then I would go for two to increase your chances. This happened to us on our first cycle, we were told only one embryo but when we got to the day of our transfer on day 5 unfortunately the embryos we had left we not top grades so we transferred two. I know there is so much to think about and this journey is so emotionally and financially draining but take one step at a time. 

Did you not sign any forms about what would happen to your frozen embryos if anything should happen? Ask your doctor when you go back as there are options. If anything was to happen to your husband he can sign to say that you are allowed to use the frozen embryos, if anything was to happen to you then you can sign for them to be destroyed for donated. 

Hope you get your fertility report soon, I was climbing the walls all morning for mine so hope you're feeling ok. Good Luck.

:flower:


----------



## Dazed

MrsL - These are all very common questions, wonders, and doubts to have going through this. All you can do is take it one day at a time.



MrsL4 said:


> There are so many decisions during IVF that many people will never have to think about! Like what will happen to your frozen embryos if one spouse dies, or you get divorced ..... I mean, what people think about that stuff and have to make decisions on that?!

We signed these forms as well as an option that should we decide not to freeze, if we would be willing to donate. We had decided if I died, we would dispose of the embryos. If he died, I could keep them for future use given I have no tubes.


----------



## MrsL4

thanks dazed

still thinking about you....wish i had better words for comfort.....still hoping you are just early on....


----------



## ttcbaby117

Dazed so sorry hun.....huge hugs!!!!!

MrsL - Sorry you aren't feeling so hot but I think it is expected with how many eggs you got. Make sure to drink your Gatorade and eat some protein which will help get rid of some of the fluid. The debate on 1 or 2 is a huge one....It weighs heavily on many of us. I can understand with your financial situation why going through another IVF is difficult. Maybe explain that to your dr, she might be more cooperative about doing 2, though I must say the Single Embryo Transfer is the new thing now.....It is such a personal decision and maybe your report will help you decide. Once you know how many you have to freeze. Is a frozen transfer expensive? I know it is a lot less where I go. Good luck in making this very tough decision.


----------



## KrissyB

Sorry if this has been asked before - but question for you ladies:
Did anyone down reg with BCP and Lupron? Did you get any breakthrough bleeding or spotting while you were on them? I thought I wasn't supposed to bleed until a few days after stopping bcp but I started spotting today with 1 pill still left to go.


----------



## Dazed

Krissy - I think it's normal, but check with your doc/nurse to be sure.


----------



## MrsL4

KrissyB said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before - but question for you ladies:
> Did anyone down reg with BCP and Lupron? Did you get any breakthrough bleeding or spotting while you were on them? I thought I wasn't supposed to bleed until a few days after stopping bcp but I started spotting today with 1 pill still left to go.

krissy - i downreg'ed with bcp and lupron...and yes, i started spotting one-two days before my last pill. I then had heavier bleeding for 2-3 days, then started stims....and spotted up until my third stim day. My doctor was not surprised, but it would not hurt to ask.

-----------
Out of the 20 eggs retrieved, 12 were mature, and all were ICSI'ed......now 9 have fertilized. They don't check on them tomorrow, but will look Thursday. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Dazed

Yay MrsL! Grow embies grow!


----------



## KrissyB

Thanks everybody - I spoke with the nurse, and she too said it was perfectly normal. You'd think if these things were normal they'd have given me some warning :shrug:. Last BCP down the hatch! So here's hoping that spotting turns to a full bleed soon and the FET cycle can begin!!! :dust:


----------



## Dazed

If you don't get a full on bleed, don't be surprised. The since you stared BCP and Lupron after your last AF, there isn't much lining to shed. I was told it was quite normal to only have light flow to spotting.

Surprised they didn't give you warning. Mine did, just not when you got yours.


----------



## eabwhab

Hello Ladies, 

I have missed a lot.

Dazed, I am so sorry dear. I wish I could do/say something to make you feel better. This process is so hard. Did you get your official result? Is this our first IVF cycle?

Krissy, as the others have said and the nurse confirmed it is normal. I had that too. your FET is right around the corner!!!

L4, congratulations on all those eggs. I hope you get a great report. Sorry you are feeling so uncomfortable. Make sure they check you for OHSS. How many embryo to transfer is a tough and persoal decision. It depends on so many things: age, embryo quality, doc suggestion. I would say wait to see how your embies are doing then see what the doc suggest. About the forms, yeah... it was weird. They were asking questions I never thought about.... I tried not to put too much thought into it...

Pinkie, thinking of you and cheering for you!

Hello baby117 and everybody else.

AFM, I had my first u/s yesterday. I was terrified... It went well!! So far so good. We saw the yolk sac and a tiny dot which is the baby. We also saw the beginning of the HB. The doc said we will celebrate next week, when we see and measure the HB. Things look great though. He told me that I am like a normal pregnant lady now :) I feel good. Feeling more confident at each step. I don't feel I am out of the woods yet, but I have come a long way. One step at the time


----------



## Dazed

Awesome news eab!

No results yet. Yes, this was my first. I kinda jumped in this thread not realized it was 2nd IVF'ers.


----------



## Pinkie3

Krissy, hope the full bleed comes soon. Not long to go now...

Eab, so pleased to hear the u/s went well today and great news they think everything looks good. Definitely one step at a time, you are doing great. You are taking steroids aren't you? Q - how long are you taking them for?

Dazed, I am thinking about you today. I am glad you joined the thread :hugs:

AFM, nothing to report. I have been taking it easy and spending time with friends. I've been having cramps since the transfer but after two failed cycles I am going to try not symptom spot.

Hi to everyone else :hi:


----------



## ttcbaby117

EAB - that is wonderful news....Seeing your journey gives me hope that maybe this intralipid thing could make the difference.


----------



## Dazed

48.6! Cautiously preggers!


----------



## Pinkie3

OMG!!!! AMAZING :happydance::happydance::happydance: Dazed I am so happy for you right now. You go girl :hugs:


----------



## eabwhab

Dazed, wow!!! COngratulations!!! how many days after transfer? I am keeping everything crossed that this is it!!
I was asking about how many IVF you did just to give you some hope in case this one did not work. You are very welcome on this thread! I really really hope this is it for you!!!!!


----------



## eabwhab

ttcbaby117 said:


> EAB - that is wonderful news....Seeing your journey gives me hope that maybe this intralipid thing could make the difference.

Thank you!! Yeah, I really hope they do the trick. I can't wait for the next few weeks to go by. I really hope this is it for me. I heard a lot of success stories with intralipids.


----------



## eabwhab

Pinkie, cramps is a good sign. I am very hopeful for you!


----------



## MrsL4

dazed - that is SO awesome!! congratulations!!! how many dpt? I am so excited for you!!!

Yes I hopped on this thread too, even though I am a first timer too! but everyone has been super nice ;)


----------



## eabwhab

Everybody is welcome!! First, second third timers!! :flower:


----------



## eabwhab

Dazed, when are you having your next blood work done?
I truly hope this is a lucky thread for all of us!!! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ahhhhh Dazed I am just over the moon for you!!!!


----------



## 222excited

Congratulations Dazed. I am posting on this thread for the first time.but have been following it for few days as I am currently in tww after my firsr IVF. Congrats to all in this thread who have got their bfp and fxed for all who are waiting on ER/ET/beta


----------



## Pinkie3

222excited said:


> Congratulations Dazed. I am posting on this thread for the first time.but have been following it for few days as I am currently in tww after my firsr IVF. Congrats to all in this thread who have got their bfp and fxed for all who are waiting on ER/ET/beta

Congratulations on being PUPO, hope you are coping ok during this horrendous wait. When is your test date? 

:flower:


----------



## 222excited

Pinkie3 said:


> 222excited said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Dazed. I am posting on this thread for the first time.but have been following it for few days as I am currently in tww after my firsr IVF. Congrats to all in this thread who have got their bfp and fxed for all who are waiting on ER/ET/beta
> 
> Congratulations on being PUPO, hope you are coping ok during this horrendous wait. When is your test date?
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...


Thanks Pinkie. Congrats to you too on being PUPO with one perfect embryo. This 2ww seriously tries our patience. I am spending it by making myself busy all the time with work or just some fun time with DH and some friends. I dont have much symptoms. And whatever I have might be because PIO shots that I am taking daily. Still hopeful. How are you doing?


----------



## Dazed

Blood test was at 13dp3dt. Repeat is next Tuesday. The doc said they like to see 50 or above, so that's why I am saying cautious. 

Pinkie - your doing great! Soon you'll be a mess just like I am. And don't test with a .88 cent Walmart cheapie test!


----------



## eabwhab

Dazed, that is what my nurse said too, 50 or above. 48 is basically 50!!!! I can't believe you have to wait that long for your second beta! But in a way it is better, so that you give time to those hormones to grow. I am cheering for you!!!

222, welcome and congrats on being PUPO. When was your transfer? 3dt or 5dt? Do not worry about symptoms. Many women do not have any! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## 222excited

Thanks eabwhab. My ET was on 3rd June ( 3dt ) . OTD would be 16th June . Whenever I had symptoms in earlier cycles, it was always a false alarm. And now when I feel more positive with all the process , there are no symptoms. I can just wait and watch.

Congrats to you on your BFP . Wish you HnH nine months ( or even lesser now ). Did you have your U/S?


----------



## Pinkie3

Dazed, I understand why you are saying 'cautiously' you may have had a late implanter so lets hope its a massive number on Tuesday. Keep calm and stay positive.

222, only a few more days to go for you then, exciting. Its good that you are feeling positive, send those vibes down to your embie. Symptom spotting, it drives you insane, I am staying away from google this time. I am surprisingly feeling ok, apart from some cramping, feeling bloated and my face is starting to look like Thomas the Tank its so round! I think it is a side effect from the steroids as I am being very healthy. 

Eab, are you excited for your next u/s?

MrsL4, any news on your fab embies?

Krissy, have you started Lupron yet?

Hi baby117, always waiting patiently.

:flower:


----------



## MrsL4

pinkie - just got off of the phone with the doctor!

ER was Monday.....where we collected 20, 12 were mature, and 9 fertilized.....all with ICSI

Today (day 3 embryos), we have:
four 8-cell 
three 7-cell
one 11-cell
and one 5-cell

The dr was really really happy and said there are only 2 of the 9 that aren't looking that great

So keep growing embryos!! and get STICKY!!!

Transfer time isn't set yet, but Saturday before lunch probably.


----------



## Dazed

Grow sticky embies!


----------



## eabwhab

222excited said:


> Thanks eabwhab. My ET was on 3rd June ( 3dt ) . OTD would be 16th June . Whenever I had symptoms in earlier cycles, it was always a false alarm. And now when I feel more positive with all the process , there are no symptoms. I can just wait and watch.
> 
> Congrats to you on your BFP . Wish you HnH nine months ( or even lesser now ). Did you have your U/S?

222 only a few more days until OTD!! I am glad you are feeling positive. Are you planning to test earlier?

I had my first u/c. So far so good, but next Tuesday is the important one where they should be able to measure the heartbeat. I can't wait but I am also anxious about it since I have had a few losses. But I am on medications now, so fingers crossed!!


----------



## eabwhab

L4, well done!!! Wishing youthe best for tomorrow's transfer. Let us know how it goes!

Pinkie, how are you feeling? How long has it been since transfer? Are you planing on testing early? I can't wait to see you BFP.

Dazed, how are you doing? A few more days until next blood test! 

Hello Krissy and baby117


----------



## Dazed

I am doing well I guess. Remaining calm and not letting things get to me. I'm sure that will change Tuesday.

How are all you ladies feeling?


----------



## Pinkie3

Good luck with the transfer tomorrow MrsL4, sounds like you're going to have a little blast to put back. Keep us posted. 

Eab & Dazed, I can see Tuesday is going to be a good day. How exciting. 

I am feeling good, still a little cramping and a large appetite which I am sure is the drugs otherwise feeling no different. I am 5dp3dt so still a long way to go. I am not planning on testing early, I am hoping I can hold out. 

What is everyone up to at the weekend? The weather is suppose to be horrendous by me tomorrow so I am heading to my sisters in London for the weekend, trying to keep busy to make these days go a little quicker.

:flower:


----------



## ttcbaby117

pinkie - great idea to keep busy, it will help the time pass! Have fun with your sis!

EAB - Fxed for Tuesday but I have a sneaky feeling that this is your forever baby! 

Mrs L - great numbers hun, congrats!

Dazed - you an EAB will both get wonderful news on Tuesday!

All of these positive results is really helping my PMA. I love to see how all of our dreams are coming true...One BFP at a time!

This weekend I will be chilling with my dad. He is visiting for the week. He leaves on Sunday. I am so happy to have him here. I wish my family didn't live a plane ride away. 

Happy Friday to all of your ladies!


----------



## eabwhab

baby117, you are such a sweetheart. thanks for your support. I hope intralipids make the difference for both of us! And it is not expensive! Enjoy your dad's visit!

Pinkie, still cramping!!! That is a really good sign! I am sending a lot of positive vibes your way. I hope the OTD comes soon. Enjoy your weekend in London. I dont have big plans, in fact I need to catch up with work :(


Dazed, thinking of you, stay strong!

Hello L4, 222, Krissy and everybody else!


----------



## MrsL4

transferred one AA embryo today!! hope it is STICKY!

now on the couch, about to watch a movie :)


----------



## 222excited

MrsL4 said:


> transferred one AA embryo today!! hope it is STICKY!
> 
> now on the couch, about to watch a movie :)

Congrats on being PUPO.And thts surely going to be a STICKY. Good luck


----------



## eabwhab

MrsL4 said:


> transferred one AA embryo today!! hope it is STICKY!
> 
> now on the couch, about to watch a movie :)

Congratulations PUPO lady!! It will be a sticky one!! :thumbup:

Did you freeze any?


----------



## MrsL4

eab - they are watching four more to freeze by tomorrow.....they didn't think all four would make it, but i am hopeful for two maybe?!


----------



## Dazed

Congrats,on being PUPO MrsL!


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi Ladies, hope you all had a fab weekend. 

MrsL4 - whoop congratulations on being PUPO, sounds like you had a top notch embie transferred. Well done. I hope you got some good news on the other embryos. How are you feeling? 

Dazed, Eab & 222, BIG day for you all tomorrow. How are you all feeling? 

Hi baby117, do you have a date to get started yet? 

AFM, had a lovely weekend with my sister and nephews managed to get away from the bad weather. I am over half there now, still cramping but otherwise feeling fine. I have no idea how this is going. On my previous cycles I cramped too but I do feel this is a little different. The first week has flown but I know this week is going to drag so much and I am so so so nervous to test. I feel sick thinking about it.

:flower:


----------



## Dazed

Pinkie - Glad things are feeling different. Different can be good. The sick feeling is one of the reason's I waited so long to test.

I've basically gone into hiding LOL. I feel fine. I have a good feeling, but at the same time... it's scary. 

How is everyone else.


----------



## Pinkie3

LOL I have gone into hiding too... apart from my sister I have been avoiding everyone. 

I have a good feeling for you too Dazed.

It is scary, I am trying to visualise myself pregnant but don't want to get my hopes up. I am definitely waiting until my OTD to test, it is also Fathers Day on that Sunday so I am hoping to surprise the OH with a special gift.


----------



## MrsL4

i hear you dazed.

i thought i was doing pretty well, until last night when doubt starting creeping in....

i am glad i am going to work in just a bit, as maybe it will make my mind stop reeling!! 

still no word on our frozen blasts.....they said they would send us a message monday/tuesday with the final number

good luck to everyone with their upcoming appts/procedures this week! hope everything goes smoothly for you!


----------



## MrsL4

Pinkie3 said:


> LOL I have gone into hiding too... apart from my sister I have been avoiding everyone.
> 
> I have a good feeling for you too Dazed.
> 
> It is scary, I am trying to visualise myself pregnant but don't want to get my hopes up. I am definitely waiting until my OTD to test, it is also Fathers Day on that Sunday so I am hoping to surprise the OH with a special gift.

thinking about you and dazed! 

i went into hiding this weekend too -- but honestly i need to get out and do something to make the time go faster and to make my mind relax! 

pinkie your actual OTD is Sunday?

mine is in one week, next monday.....i am working that day and i am a little nervous about getting that news at work....


----------



## Dazed

MrsL, I got my news at work too. Even better was I had a meeting in my office so had to step out and lock myself in the supply closet for privacy! 

Could you maybe call them and tell that it would be appropriate to leave a voicemail? That way you could hear it when you get home and have OH with you?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Pinkie,mrsL - the tww is always so hard so going into seclusion is completely understandable I might be doing the same lol

Dazed - is your next beta today or tomorrow?

AFM - I won't be starting my cycle till around July 22 so I have sometime. Until then I am trying to keep my PMA and cheer you ladies on to your BFP!!


----------



## Dazed

Tomorrow


----------



## 222excited

Pinkie, yes it is scary. There are symptoms in TWW . But we dont know if its because of medication or impending pregnancy. Then there are cramps which are so similar to AF ones. Its really very confusing. But try to be as much as positive as you can. Its easier said than done. I am also going through range of emotions atm. Really not sure whats going to happen tomorrow.

Dazed, I am sure you will get good results tomorrow on your beta. Good Luck !

MrsL, how are you ? Hope the TWW is treating you well

Eabwhab, Good luck to you for your second ultrasound tomorrow. 

Really a big day for many of us tomorrow. Fingers crossed for all of us who are waiting for some good news !


----------



## KrissyB

I'm back! Sorry for being MIA lately - Time went by a lot quicker trying to think about TTC as little as possible, and work got hectic, so that helped too lol.
But the :witch: has made her appearance! I'm CD1 of my FET cycle! Soooo excited! :dust:

Hope everyone else has been well! I'll try to scroll back to see if I missed any big news for anyone!


----------



## eabwhab

Hello Ladies,

thank you so very much for your support! To tell you the truth I am freaking out about my u/s tomorrow. I am so fearful that it will happen like my first IVF. We got there and there was no HB although there was no sign that things were not right....

Dazed and 222, good luck tomorrow! I am really rooting for you girls! I hope you update with great numbers!!!

Pinkie and the others, I totally understand about going into hiding. I do that too. This process is so hard and emotionally challenging.

Pinkie I hope the rest of your tww will not drag too much. I am glad to hear you had a nice weekend! and yes, different is good!

L4, good luck on your remaining embryos!

baby117, thanks for supporting us. We will be here when your turn will come. Not too far away!


----------



## eabwhab

KrissyB said:


> I'm back! Sorry for being MIA lately - Time went by a lot quicker trying to think about TTC as little as possible, and work got hectic, so that helped too lol.
> But the :witch: has made her appearance! I'm CD1 of my FET cycle! Soooo excited! :dust:
> 
> Hope everyone else has been well! I'll try to scroll back to see if I missed any big news for anyone!

Congratulations Krissy!!! This means that you will be pupo in less than 3 weeks! SO exciting!!!


----------



## Dazed

Not long now Krissy!


----------



## 222excited

eabwhab, No No. Dont let that thought cross your mind. I have a very good feeling for you. It will be all fine and you will come out of the u/s lab smiling


----------



## Dazed

eab - sorry I missed your concerns. Your going to do great. The fact that you saw the start of a HB is a great sign.


----------



## KrissyB

Dazed - SOOO EXCITING!! Congrats on your first beta and FXed for your test tomorrow!!! :happydance:

222 - Welcome! :wave: And best of luck on your betas as well!!! :dust:

Pinkie - Yes, I've been on Lupron for a week and a half now. I think I stop it on Wednesday night, but I'll find out for sure tomorrow at baseline monitoring.

Eab - OMG. LOL Just seeing my name and PUPO in the same line makes my heart flutter a little. I've


----------



## Pinkie3

Its all happening on this thread at the moment isn't it. Some big results coming up! And I am looking forward to hearing good news from everyones appointments tomorrow.

222, it certainly does feel like AF is coming. Something is definitely going on anyway but I am deliberately not looking at google.

Eab, stay positive hun you have done a lot more on this cycle to help this pregnancy be successful I am sure there will be a lovely HB tomorrow.

Krissy, yey for the witch good luck at the baseline.

Baby117, the way these weeks are going July is going to be here before you know it. 

MrsL4, you and dazed are brave women getting your results at work but I am sure its going to be great news anyway. I don't get a blood test, I have to go by a standard urine pregnancy test and yes my OTD will be on Sunday. YIKES! I will be 13dp3dt.

Good luck to everyone tomorrow, I am rooting for amazing news for you all :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

Pinkie - Even with IVF there still isn't beta testing? INSANE! I thought if it was a BFP on the pee stick they did betas. Guess that's certain clinics.


----------



## KrissyB

Dazed and 222 - I'm crossing my fingers and holding my breath for you guys today. Hope those numbers come back great!

AFM - It's official! July 7 is my official FET date (assuming nothing goes wonky on monitoring days). 7/7 and 7 is my lucky number :D


----------



## Dazed

Chemical :cry:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh no! Sorry Dazed!!!!


----------



## Pinkie3

Oh no Dazed :cry: I am so so sorry. 

Don't give up hun. I hope you get some answers at your follow up appointment.

I am thinking of you and your hubby. :hugs:


----------



## KrissyB

Oh no Dazed :hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry. :cry:


----------



## MrsL4

im so sorry dazed :cry:


----------



## MrsL4

finally heard about our frozen embies - got two frozen blasts

one is a 4BB and one is a 4CB ..... kinda worried about that second one.....

wondering if this has been the problem all along? 
had 20 eggs at retrieval....12 mature...9 fertilized with ICSI....ended up with 3 blasts

maybe thats normal? just worried about future cycles too.....you think they would put in both with those qualities?


----------



## Dazed

There isn't a followup appointment. I should get AF in a couple of days, and I am to call to let them know what I want to do. At this point... I don't know. I know some girls have had it way worse off than I have, but I'm not sure my heart can take much more.


----------



## Pinkie3

Dazed I am so sorry. This process is literally heart breaking! Don't think about what you are going to do yet, take some time out and grieve first. I am sure you don't want any advice at the moment but please remember you can get pregnant and I hope someone can help you carry a child to birth. You will get the family you deserve one day :hugs:


----------



## Pinkie3

Eab & 222, I hope yesterday went well for you. Thinking of you both.

AFM, my PMA has gone right out the window, I am still cramping and started spotting this afternoon. I have a very slim panty liner in (because of the virginal suppositories) and it was full of brown blood and also when I wipe - sorry TMI. Its just like it is when my AF is going to arrive. I am only 9dp3dt my OTD isn't until Sunday. If I do a test this afternoon do you think I will get an accurate reading? I am going to test in the morning too, with this bleeding I need to know one way or another.

:flower:


----------



## KrissyB

Mrs - I just had basically that exact conversation with my doctor. I had 6 eggs retrieved, all 6 were mature, 3 fertilized (one abnormally), and the two that fertilized normally both were excellent blasts. I asked if this was normal or why/what might have gone wrong.
He said that if you look at overall proprotions - 50% of my eggs fertilized. That's definitely not great especially for my age (32). And that was with ICSI and DH has great numbers, so it's likely not a sperm issue (thought it is still possible). But if you take a step back from that, 1 in 3 mature eggs turned into a day-5 blast. And he said that IS quite good. Which is the exact same proportion you have. So maybe there are some hiccups along the way, but the end product was still pretty good :) 
And from what I've heard here an everything I've read, the grading can be VERY subjective. In another day that CB grade could turn into a BB! So I wouldn't worry much on that.


----------



## Pinkie3

MrsL4 said:


> finally heard about our frozen embies - got two frozen blasts
> 
> one is a 4BB and one is a 4CB ..... kinda worried about that second one.....
> 
> wondering if this has been the problem all along?
> had 20 eggs at retrieval....12 mature...9 fertilized with ICSI....ended up with 3 blasts
> 
> maybe thats normal? just worried about future cycles too.....you think they would put in both with those qualities?

Well done on getting two frosties x


----------



## Dazed

MrsL - It's great that you have frosties! The grading doesn't mean much really. I have seen crap grades go onto be healthy babies!

Pinkie - As long as you don't use a walmart cheapie, you may get something based on the research I have done. It may not be 100% accurate if it is a BFN.


----------



## eabwhab

Ladies, I have been so busy at work that I could not post before.

Dazed, I am so sorry about your chemical. These are tough times and it is hard to remain hopeful. But there is always hope. Take the time you need to grieve this devastating loss and then you can start thinking about what to do next. Sadly it is not uncommun for the first IVF to fail. :hugs:

Pinkie, spotting this early? How can it be AF? Are you using progesteron in oil? I think a test should be pretty accurate by now, but you could also get a flase negative. I am hoping this is implantation spotting!

L4, my non-expert opinion tells me that you did pretty well!. Having frosties is not that common and yours are good quality. If they make it to freeze they are good! Grading is not that important and as Krissy said very subjective.

Krissy, congratualtions on your official FET day. Exciting :happydance:

222 I hope you got good news yesterday.

AFM, my scan went well. :happydance: I am still in disbilief. I have been disappointed so many times in the past that I am having a hard time processing it. The baby measured 6w4d with a HB of 125 b/m . I know it si very early on, but my RE said that everything looks great and that after seeing the HB chances of miscarrying are very low. Morever I know that baby is PGS normal, so I am getting more and more confident every day.


----------



## Dazed

Awesome news Eab!


----------



## ttcbaby117

MrsL - My dr said for my age at my first IVF, 36, that she was happy to see what I got. She did think I was under stimmed and felt I could have made more eggs. Bottom line is I got 50% to blast. I think you are okay. You got some frosties which is not easy to do.

Dazed - I know this is a tough decision and a very personal one. I took a long time off to deal with my failed IVF. I just couldn't handle it. If you feel you need time then don't rush into another cycle. On another note, I did a ton of research after my failed IVF and found that your first IVF many times, is a discovery procedure for the dr. They want to see how you perform with the meds, what your eggs do, how the eggs interact with the sperm, etc....if you happen to get pregnant on the first try then great, but most don't. The second cycle is the when they usually adjust meds and maybe change protocol. I don't know if that helps....actually I am sure it doesn't. I just felt like you should know. Again, I am so sorry.

EAB - whoop whoop

Pinkie - spotting could implantation bleeding...esp if it is brown/old blood. I will keep my fingers crossed that is what it might be.


----------



## Pinkie3

Baby117, your advice to Dazed was put beautifully and spot on. 

Eab, such wonderful news hun. I can't imagine how relieved you must be after so many disappointments. I am glad you have found someone who has made this happen for you. I hope you continue to build your confidence and start enjoying your pregnancy. :hugs:

AFM, I have no idea what is going on. It feels very similar to my usual AF and my previous failed cycles. I am inserting progesterone pessaries twice a day which would usually keep the AF away? I have never started bleeding these early on but I feel its too late for implantation bleeding? I've had a little melt down this evening and feel a lot better for it. I am going to test in the morning :wacko:


----------



## MrsL4

alright y'all made me feel a lot better about our two frosties! thank you for all that info (esp krissy - i didn't know those numbers)

gotta be thankful for what we have, right!?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Pinkie - it's horrible purgatory. I dunno either but you aren't out yet! I can understand planning for the worst buy hoping for the best. I will hope for you ,okay?


----------



## MrsL4

pinkie - i have no idea either. we didn't really discuss what would happen if this cycle didn't work, and when do expect your period and whatnot. i would think the progesterone would hold things off? 

I've been having very very mild cramps randomly....who knows.....

fingers crossed for you


----------



## Pinkie3

So, I done a test this morning there is the faintest of faintest second line. At first I couldn't see, was convinced it was negative. The OH checked and was adamant there is something there (and points out he has 20/20 vision). Its given me a little hope back. 

I am still spotting slightly but its brown (TMI sorry) and I am wondering whether its a mixture of blood and the dissolved pessaries which is making it feel more than it is. My body is really playing tricks on me during this cycle :wacko:

My OH has banded me from doing another test now until Sunday, he has given me strict instructions to rest, stay calm and positive. What will be on Sunday will be.

:flower:


----------



## Dazed

I know your right TTC. My issue isn't really the failed cycle. If it failed, I would have preferred it only failed IYKWIM. A chemical still feels like a loss and I just didn't need another one under my belt. I would have rather been given no hope than any hope. 

Sorry to bring things down.

Pinkie - glad your found your PMA again in doing a test. A faint line this early is good!


----------



## eabwhab

Pinkie, a faint line!!!!! Your little one is probably a late implanter! When is your OTD again? I could never hold off until Sunday.... I have lots of hope for you.

Dazed, a loss is devastating, I get what you mean about rather having a failed cycle. It is so hard to feel hopeful again and to find the strength to move forward at the moment. You and your DH are in my thoughts. Once you feel ready, you can think of your next steps. I know it is hard to believe it right now, but there is still hope. Do you have any other issue besides your tubes? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dazed

Not that I am aware. I am going to request steroids though. I now it sounds silly, but the moment I started the estrodil patches and the progesterone I got a severe case of eczema. I have always suffered around weather changes and sometimes hormones, but his is the worst I have ever had and places I never had it. It's eased up considerably since stopping the hormones.


----------



## KrissyB

EAB - Soooo awesome :D Congrats on the heartbeat - so glad you're finally starting to get a reprieve from all the stress and anxiety as well.

Pinkie - Not all bleeding in early pregnancy is directly from implantation. As things start to grow and expand in there after implantation old blood can get disloged (this all can cause AF like cramping too). So definitely don't count yourself out yet, especially not with that faint line!! FXed :dust:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Pinkie3 said:


> So, I done a test this morning there is the faintest of faintest second line. At first I couldn't see, was convinced it was negative. The OH checked and was adamant there is something there (and points out he has 20/20 vision). Its given me a little hope back.
> 
> I am still spotting slightly but its brown (TMI sorry) and I am wondering whether its a mixture of blood and the dissolved pessaries which is making it feel more than it is. My body is really playing tricks on me during this cycle :wacko:
> 
> My OH has banded me from doing another test now until Sunday, he has given me strict instructions to rest, stay calm and positive. What will be on Sunday will be.
> 
> :flower:

OMG a line is a line my friend! Lets hold on to that until Sunday. Your OH is a wise man :flower:



Dazed said:


> I know your right TTC. My issue isn't really the failed cycle. If it failed, I would have preferred it only failed IYKWIM. A chemical still feels like a loss and I just didn't need another one under my belt. I would have rather been given no hope than any hope.
> 
> Sorry to bring things down.
> 
> Pinkie - glad your found your PMA again in doing a test. A faint line this early is good!

Of course you don't bring us down, this is what we are here for. I totally get it. A loss is a loss you are absolutely right. Treat it as such and mourn hun. It is horrible and tragic, and it is okay to be upset. I think you asking about the steroids might help though. It is worth a shot!


----------



## MrsL4

Pinkie- I hope that line gets darker!!

Dazed - agree with everyone's comments. It's a devastating loss, esp when you get a spark of hope. I think talking to them ab what could change the next time may help you decide what is best for y'all. Whether it's trying again, giving it a break for a few months, or something else..... Take your time


----------



## Pinkie3

Dazed, of course you are not bringing us down. We know how hard this is going to be for you, so you rant, curse or cry away and we'll do whatever we can to help you feel better. :hugs:

My spotting stopped this morning :wacko: my OTD is Sunday unless I get anymore blood I am going to try and hold out until then.

MrsL4, how you holding up?

:flower:


----------



## MrsL4

Better than earlier in the week! Thankfully I have had a busy week at work, which is making the days go by faster :) Lots of mild random cramping (? it is much more mild than AF stuff...but noticeable)....who knows, can't symptom spot this soon!!! Nervous about Monday:shrug:


----------



## Dazed

I know this is a 180, but I think we are going to try again. It's not going to be right away, my work schedule wouldn't allow for it right now. 

AF showed proper this morning. 

Pinkie - fxed the spotting is gone and nothing else for the next 9 months!

MrsL - Your going to do great.


----------



## Pinkie3

Dazed, I am so pleased to hear that you want to try again :hugs: its such a tough decision to make but your dream of a family will happen one day. My clinic likes you to have 3 bleeds before going another cycle. While you are taking some well deserved time out do lots of research into what is available and ask lots of questions. These were the things I looked into and done on both my previous and current cycle. I don't know if anyone else has anything to add? 

Endometrial scratch
Time lapse
Embryo glue 
Intralipids 
Steroids
Clexane 

MrsL4, I know how you feel I am so nervous. For me the first week flew by but this second week has been tough. Sympton spotting is the devils game, I have desperately tried to stay off google this time. Not long to go now. 

No news from me, no spotting since weds and still mild cramping. I didn't test this morning I am so proud of myself. Two more days and counting. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok. 

:flower:


----------



## MrsL4

i know i probably shouldn't have, but too curious....took a test this am and it was stark white :cry: beta isn't til monday (transfer was last saturday)

i haven't even looked into frozen cycles....but what meds are you usually on? i was on lupron, menopur, gonal f, then pregnyl trigger, then medrol x 5 days after transfer, and now estrange twice a day and crinone daily, plus baby asa


----------



## Dazed

I do plan to ask about steroids! (explanation in my journal if I didn't here already)


----------



## Pinkie3

Dazed, Whoop a journal - coming to stalk

MrsL4, Its far too early to do a test please don't think you're out yet. On a 5dt I doubt there will be enough HCG for the test to pick up. I have copied this from another site which gives you a breakdown. If your transfer was Sunday you are only 6dpt.

1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
3dpt.. Implantation begins as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
5dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells 
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
7dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

:flower:


----------



## KrissyB

Mrs - your beta is only a week and a few days after your transfer? Lucky! I have to wait a solid two weeks for mine (so I'll be home testing quiiiiite a bit lol). Definitely don't count yourself out so early though! FXed for you


----------



## ttcbaby117

MrsL - if you can remind me again, what was your outcome on this IVF. I see we are taking the same meds! I have never done Menopur before it was added in for this IVF cycle.

Pinkie - Proud of you for not testing!!! I will be checking in this weekend to see some BFP porn!!!! LOL


----------



## eabwhab

Pinkie, good luck tomorrow. I will be stalking for your update. I am very hopeful for you! Great job at waiting for OTD!!!! 

Dazed, I am so happy you guys decided you will give it another go. It is a tough road but you will get there. I think steroids might be a good idea. I looked into immunological issues after my third intrauterine loss and ended up being on steroids, intralipids and heparin. 

L4, how are things? When is your beta? I am cheering for you. I think you tested too early. When I tested that early I was just seeing the residual HCG

Hello Krissy and baby117 :hi:


----------



## MrsL4

official date is monday - which will be 9pd5dt

i know it was probably too early
i am working monday, when i find out....so i may test again that morning so i can be prepared ( i work in room with a few other people)

pinkie - fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Pinkie3

I have waited more than 4 years to say this - I got a BFP!!! :happydance::happydance:

I cant believe it. I am a BFP virgin so we are in a bit of shock today. I know I still have a very long way to go yet but after only getting one egg on this cycle, its a miracle. 

Ladies thank you so much for being so supportive and I am looking forward to cheering the rest of you on. 

Good luck tomorrow MrsL4.

:flower:


----------



## MrsL4

Congratulations pinkie!!!!!! So happy for you!!!!


----------



## eabwhab

oh my gosh Pinkie!!! This is so exciting :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Massive congratulations to you and husband! Quality is what matters!
Take one step at the time. I know it seems a long way to, but you will make it! Do you have a second blood test?


L4, fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Pinkie3

My clinic don't do blood tests, I just have to POAS and no doubt I will be doing that every morning from now on to make sure there is still a second line. I need to call my clinic in the morning with my results and I will find out what happens from there? 

I am still cramping and started spotting a little bit again today although but I am desperately trying to not think too much into it. I will mention it when I call tomorrow.

:flower:


----------



## eabwhab

Pinkie, spotting is very normal in early pregnancy but definitely mention it tomorrow so that you can have some peace of mind. Keep us posted on the next steps. If they dont do blood test, I suppose they will schedule for an early ultrasound.


----------



## KrissyB

Pinkie - CONGRATS!! :happydance: H&H 9 months! :baby:
As the other ladies have mentioned, spotting and cramps are definitely normal symptoms so don't stress yourself out, and enjoy! And what a wonderful day for your OH to get such great news :)


----------



## MrsL4

pinkie - let us know when you have to go back to the REI! I'm sure they will do a beta at some point, and then ultrasounds? don't most RE do more frequent ultrasounds then you graduate to the OB around 10 weeks? all of that is foreign to me, but i hope i will be there soon!!

ive had some very very mild cramping on and off....ready for tomorrow!!


----------



## Dazed

Congrats Pinkie!

Good luck MrsL.


----------



## Pinkie3

Good luck today MrsL4, I have been thinking about you. 

Thank you all for the well wishes ladies, I tested again this morning and still positive, I think I will continue this routine for a while. 

It's all a bit foreign to me too, I have never gotten this far before. No beta but I have a 7 week internal scan booked for 13th July. I am so nervous. Been to pick up more meds, I am continuing to take the progesterone pessaries, plus my 20mg of steroids and clexane injections. If all looks ok at the 7 week scan then I get more and transferred to my GP. In the meantime I just sit and wait! 

I asked about spotting and apparently it is very common in early pregnancy. If I have any concerns I am to call them but its all very watery and brown (sorry TMI) so I am not worrying myself about it, there isn't anything I can do. This bean is either going to stick around or not, I don't think I have any control over it anymore. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok. :flower:


----------



## ttcbaby117

OMG Pinkie that is awesome news! Huge congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsL4

Beta is 188!!!!! I am in total shock!!! Another one Wednesday to make sure it doubles. Today is 9pt5dt.


----------



## Dazed

Awesome news MrsL!


----------



## eabwhab

L4 congratulations!!! Your beta is great, you are only 14dpo!!! Your next one will be great as well!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Pinkie, that is great. Your lines are still there! :thumbup: I hope the time until your first scan goes by fast!

Dazed, baby117 and Krissy you will be next!


----------



## Pinkie3

MrsL4, yey a sticky bean, amazing news. Huge congratulations... :happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

MrsL! OMG what wonderful news!!! Congrats!

Thanks EAB - I am counting down the days....I will start my stims on July 22 if I ovulate on time this cycle. I am so happy to be well on my way to my forever baby!


----------



## Pinkie3

MrsL4, good luck at your second Beta tomorrow I hope its another great number for you. 

Krissy, I hope things are moving in the right direction for you. 

Baby117, whoop that's 4 weeks away, how exciting. 

Hi Eab & Dazed, I hope you're both doing well. 

I had to speak to the nurse again today because my spotting is starting to get a little heavier. My doctor has advised me to come off my clexane injections so I am hoping that will help. I am trying to stay calm but its really annoying now. I know there isn't anything I can do and I just have to let nature take its course. If over the next week I am still spotting while getting a positive test I will go in a week earlier for a scan. This is being one hell of a cycle :wacko:

:flower:


----------



## Dazed

I'm sorry your going through this Pinkie. A couple of things to remember, clexane is knows for spotting since it thins your blood and IVF is known for SCH's. Both of which can be normal. I know it's hard not to worry. I'm the queen of worrying with my history!


----------



## MrsL4

pinkie - i hope that spotting stops!! ugh i know it is hard to stop worrying with that. is your next appt in two weeks (unless you are spotting)? for ultrasound?


----------



## Pinkie3

Dazed, the worrying that goes with infertility is off the scale I wonder if it ever stops?!?

MrsL4, my first scan is on 13th July just under 3 weeks away but if I am still spotting and getting positive tests they will bring me in a week earlier. Good luck today, I am excited for you. 

So, I done a clearblue digital test this morning and thankfully it came out with the word 'pregnant' which was a lot more reassuring than the faint lines I have been getting.

:flower:


----------



## MrsL4

Second beta came back from this am = 331 on 11dp5dt

It didn't quite double from my last one on 9dp5dt (188) but she was happy with it

Was going to do another one Friday, but we are going out of town....so will probably need to do another one on Monday


----------



## Pinkie3

Not far off doubling MrsL4, that's still a good number well done and congratulations again. 

:flower:


----------



## KrissyB

Congrats Mrs! That is quite close to doubling, so I'm sure the numbers on Monday will be great :) 

AFM - Less than two weeks to go! And today I got my last ultrasound before the transfer. My lining was good enough (9 mm) that they don't need to check again, they'll just monitor my bloods from here out. :D


----------



## MrsL4

excited for you krissy! almost PUPO!!!


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi Ladies, I have been away for a few days at my brothers wedding so only just catching up on some posts. 

MrsL4, good luck at your next BETA today I hope its another great number for you. 

Krissy, great lining, transfer cant be too far away now. Bring on the PUPO!!! 

Hi to everyone else, I hope you are all getting on ok. 

Not much to report from me, after 5 days of bleeding/spotting its finally stopped. I think I was pushing my pessaries in too far and it was irritating my cervix. Since I've been a lot lighter handed the spotting stopped so that's a relief. Two more weeks to go for the viability scan. I feel like I cant relax or get excited until I have been for that, so roll on the next two weeks!

:flower:


----------



## Dazed

Yay for no spotting! I always read about pessaries irritating the cervix, so I always made sure to go around mine and make sure it was placed behind my cervix.


----------



## eabwhab

Hello Ladies,

I have been so busy, I did not have a chance to post. 

L4, good luck with your beta today. As everybody said, it does not have to double in 2 days....

Pinkie, yay for not spotting. It can definitely be the pressaries. I have heard of that as well. Are ou still testing? :)
I totally feel you about not being relaxed. I still am not. Just waiting for next scan. Ten more days to go. I hope time goes by fast for both of us.

Dazed, how are you ?

Krissy, wow almost time. Great that things are exactly as they should be! When are you transferring?

hello to everybody else.


----------



## KrissyB

Pinkie - Glad the spotting stopped for you!

Eab - My transfer is set for 7/7! A week and a day to go :) I go in for my last monitoring tomorrow and that's only a blood test. 

Mrs - How are you doing?


----------



## MrsL4

third beta came back at 2850! which is 16dp5dt -- scheduled first ultrasound for next week! can't wait :)

pinkie - i am so glad the bleeding stopped for you!! yay!! and yes I've heard that the suppositories can do that too 

glad to hear from all of y'all!!


----------



## Pinkie3

What a number MrsL4, whoop! :happydance: at your first scan next week will you be classed as 6 weeks pregnant? 

Eab, I have stopped testing now. I got a digital one that said 'pregnant' then I done a cheapie and it was faint. I found they were stressing me out and I was getting anxious each morning. I stopped bleeding Thursday, went away the weekend and done another digital yesterday which thankfully came up 'pregnant' too. Now I have stopped bleeding I am going to leave it there and wait for the scan in two weeks. And like you, hoping the time goes really fast. I have never wished away my life so much. 

Krissy, I hope the blood work went well today and everything is set for next week. This time next week you'll be PUPO!

:flower:


----------



## KrissyB

Pinkie - Yep! Everything is set - 11:45 next Tuesday is show time! 
What meds have you other ladies been on before and after a transfer? I was a little surprised I have to stay on estrace up through and for a while after the transfer.


----------



## Pinkie3

I didn't have estrace but I have read its to support the endometrial lining maybe it helps with implantation? I am taking progesterone pessaries and started those from day of egg collection and think I need to continue until week 12? I am also still taking my steroids but stopped the clexane injections.

:flower:


----------



## Dazed

I was supposed to be on estrodiol patches until I stopped progesterone.


----------



## MrsL4

pinkie- yes this is my 5th week, so the ultrasound will be on the 6th week

krissy - i started taking estrace and crinone after egg retrieval.....also took 5 days of medrol....and baby asa
they said to expect to take the meds until ~ 9 week


----------



## KrissyB

Yeah I just went over my final medication list.
I'm stop taking the lupron tomorrow night
Baby aspirin should continue until 12 weeks of pregnancy
Estrace will continue up through and for a while after FET
I start Progesterone Thursday night and I'll take 3 vaginal suppositories a day up through and a while after FET
And I'll have a few days of antibiotics over the weekend as well (5 pills in total)
Oh and prenatal vitamins never stop.


----------



## Pinkie3

Krissy, sounds like you're going to be rattling lol!

MrsL4, I'm jealous I have to wait until 7 weeks for my scan.

:flower:


----------



## eabwhab

L4, wow, that is fantastic!!! Massive congrats!!! So when exactly is your first scan?

Pinkie darling, I know, waiting is so so hard. I cant believe you have to wait until you are 7 weeks.... How long more do you have to wait? Good that you stopped testing. But glad that the word pregnant on the digital made you feel good. 

Krissy, almost time :) I am still on vaginal suppositories. They have both estrace and progesterone. I have one more week to go. Which makes it to 10 weeks of pregnancy. 

Dazed and baby117 how are you girls?

I am just waiting until my next scan. One more week to go. I cannot wait. I started feeling a bit anxious about a MMC....
Pinkie, how long will you be on steroids?


----------



## Dazed

I'm good Eab. 

Update on the WFT appt in my journal.


----------



## MrsL4

eab - my ultrasound is early next week! 

pinkie - that is a lot of suspense....no betas and no ultrasound til 7 weeks!! :dohh:


----------



## Pinkie3

MrsL4, tell me about it I am going out of my mind here. :wacko: I was told that they cant see the heartbeat until 7 weeks which must be a little porky if you're having your scan at 6 weeks. 

Eab, I go for my first scan on 13th July, 11 days away and counting! I am taking 20mg of steroids at the moment, I continue these until week 8 and then start weaning off and stop at 12 weeks. Is yours the same? 

I still have absolutely no symptoms?? I had a few twinges yesterday, part of me freaked out thinking something bad was happening then the other part felt reassured that something is going on in there. 

:flower:


----------



## eabwhab

Hello Ladies,

L4, good luck with you ultrasound this week.

Pinkie, how are you doing? I still can't believe you have to wait that long for your first ultrasound.... Dont worry about not having symptoms. Actually my only real symptoms is extreme fatigue, but it started later and got worse. My breast have just now started being tender every now and then and I have no morning sickness. As for the steroids, my understanding was that I was going to be on it until 8-10 weeks, but I am no sure anymore, I will talk to the doc this week. I hope I can wean off soon. They made me gain an enormous amount of weight on my waist line :(

Krissy, FET is just around the corner, good luck!

Hello to everybody else.

My next scan is coming up soon. I am a bit freaked out. I hope everything is going well.


----------



## Pinkie3

Thanks Eab, that's a little reassuring about you having no symptoms either. I know its still really early but I don't feel pregnant at all, my boobs feel a little tender and heavier later in the evening but otherwise absolutely nothing, not even any tiredness. I am wondering if the steroids are masking that as they are suppose to give you more energy. I've put a bit of weight on from them too, I have a round face as it is but now I am losing my jaw line lol!! Only another week until our scan, the suspense is starting to get to me, I am desperate to know everything is ok. I wish I demanded a blood test to make sure my HCG was rising properly but its a bit late now, I just need to ride the rest of this week out. I can understand why you are freaked out about your scan, does the worrying ever stop? When is it and what how many weeks will you be? 

MrsL4, what day is your 6 week scan this week? How are you feeling? GOOD LUCK. 

Krissy, the best of luck with the transfer tomorrow, I hope it all goes smoothly. 

Hi to everyone else :hi: I hope you are all getting on ok.

:flower:


----------



## MrsL4

good luck tmw krissy!

my 6 week ultrasound is tmw -- just like eab, i am anxious to make sure everything is okay. while i am LOVING every second, i am still anxious...i just can't believe we got our first BFP and it is a reality!! i had cramping 4-5 weeks, which has lessened the past few days....but fatigue is setting in. i took a nap each day this weekend, and want a quick cat nap after work most days! thankfully morning sickness has stayed away thus far, although i was holding a piece of paper in my mouth real quick this am, and i started to dry heave.....in my head, i was thinking "ohh noooo don't let this be the start of it"!

hope everyone had a great holiday weekend! 

pinkie i hope things go quickly and you have an awesome dr visit next week!


----------



## eabwhab

L4, good luck today!

Pinkie, yeah the steroids could totally mask the fatigue. Have you tested again? Maybe you will feel a bit better if you see the word 'pregnant' on a digi again? Yeah taking steroids sucks.....
My scan is tomorrow and I cannot wait. I should be 10w gestational age, but baby measured a couple of days behind, although I dont think it matters.


----------



## Pinkie3

No Eab, I haven't tested again since last Monday which was on a digital. A few days before that I done a cheapie and it was faint, it freaked me out so I done this digital it said 'pregnant' after that my DH band me from doing anymore. Although DH is away on business tonight so I am really thinking about running out to get another digital and doing one in the morning, if its bad news it might prepare me better for Monday. TBH I think this whole process sends your mind into overdrive and you over analysis absolutely everything, I know I am. I could just be really luck and not have any symptoms. I am very lucky that I am not working at the moment, I wonder if I was still at my job travelling and working full time I would feel the tiredness and fatigue more. 

Anyway enough of my rambling, wishing you the best for your scan tomorrow. I really don't think a few days out really matters and I am sure the little bambino will be measuring perfectly tomorrow. 

MrsL4, I hope the MS stays away from you and you're managing to get some rest. Good luck today, I hope you get to see your little one growing nicely.

:flower:


----------



## KrissyB

Transfer was a success! I go for an official beta test on the 21st unless I get a +HPT before then :D


----------



## Pinkie3

Yey go Krissy PUPO!!! :happydance:

Glad to hear the transfer went smoothly. I hope the TWW goes quickly for you. Are you planning to test yourself?

:flower:


----------



## KrissyB

Pinkie - Absolutely. I have to go back on Tuesday the 14th to get my progesterone and estrogen tested, so I'm going to try to hold off until that morning (1 week) to POAS and see if I should ask them for a beta as well. 
... and I have no self-control, so I'll probably test Monday the 13th as well as tuesday, just so I know if there's progression of any potential squinters lol.


----------



## MrsL4

had 6 week ultrasound today - saw yolk sac, gestational sac, baby, and just a little flicker of the heart.....we weren't able to measure it though. of course i was happy during the ultrasound, but now i am wondering if the heart rate was fast enough?! it was hard to see the flicker, so i don't know. all i gotta say is.....i am always worried about the next test, then it happens and i get good news, and i worry about the next one! I'm trying to let all that worry go!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Pinkie - whatever makes your comfortable. I just said this on another thread but us IVFers go through so much and the s/e is constant worry.....Its okay to worry we will worry with you hun! I will continue to send you and your lil one positive vibes and hope for the best!


----------



## Pinkie3

Krissy, good luck with the testing the wait is torture so completely understand. 

Congratulations on the scan MrsL4, sounds like everything is moving in the right direction. I think the next few weeks will be a bit worrying but once you get past the first trimester hopefully you can start to enjoy it.

:flower:


----------



## Pinkie3

It's all over for me ladies :cry:

I just knew something wasn't right, I didn't even feel the slightest bit pregnant. I done a digital test this morning and it said 'not pregnant'. I called the hospital and they told me to go straight in for a scan and unfortunately I've had a chemical, there was nothing there. The spotting I had at the beginning would have been me losing it, why I was still getting positive pregnancy tests a week later I have no idea. I feel a bit numb about it all, and I have no idea how I am going to tell DH when he gets home. 

I think I am done, this was our 3rd cycle I don't know how much more I can put my body through. If I can't get pregnant with an Endo scratch, top grade embryo, steroids and clexane I just don't think I am meant to have a baby? Maybe I need to start thinking about other options. 

Thanks for being so supportive on here and good luck to everyone on the rest of your journey I will be continuing to check in and see how you are getting on.

:flower:


----------



## KrissyB

Pinkie - I am so so sorry :hugs: The TTC road is so long and so hard and, most of all, so unfair. Take some time for yourself and your DH, and know we're all here sending you best wishes no matter which course you take.


----------



## eabwhab

Pinkie, oh no, I am so very sorry! :cry: I wish I could say something to make you feel better. What you are going through is so difficult and so so unfair. I know it is hard to see it now, but you are strong and you will find a way to move on. I think it is still too early to think about what to do next. Only you know how your body and mind can still take. IVF is brutal, infertility is brutal. You have gotten very far and you got so close to it. It is so cruel that it was taken away from you. 
Have you ever had your NK cells activity tested? For me, I think that was the issue which was causing miscarriage. It can also cause implantation failure, which might be your issue.
We are here for you :hugs:


----------



## eabwhab

Krissy, congratulations on being PUPO!! You transferred one, right?

L4, I think the u/s went very well. This is exactly what we saw when I was one day shy of 6 weeks. It is simply too early to be able to measure the HB. Everything is too small.

Baby117, hello!


----------



## KrissyB

Eab - Yep, we thawed and transferred one, so we still have one waiting for us if needed

Did other ladies who had transfers done have a lot of cramping the day of/day after the transfer? I'm surprised I've been so crampy so early on and I can't decide if I think its a good thing or bad lol


----------



## MrsL4

Pinkie- I am so so sorry to hear this. I know you are so devasted Infertility is so unfair and so difficult. Take the time yall need. I am a firm believer that if you are ready to be a mother in your heart, it WILL happen. It may be a different path you never knew existed, but it will bring you a child in the most beautiful way. I never imagined, in my wildest dreams, that I would go through IVF. And I never really contemplated adoption, until infertility. But both became possibilities for us, and I was ready for our child in any way that Fate/God/whatever you believe in determined. I hope yall can remain strong and steadfast together. I KNOW you will be a mother.... I pray it is sooner rather than later.


----------



## Pinkie3

Thank you for your kind words ladies, as you all unfortunately know the infertility road is a cruel painful one but I am glad I have you lovelies on here to talk to that fully understand. :hugs:

*I wrote this LONG message on another thread and decided to copy and paste it otherwise I was only just going to say the same thing but maybe in a different way*

I am doing better today, my DH isn't unfortunately. I've had a bit more time to get my head around things. I knew something wasn't right on Monday and when my DH left for business on Tuesday I done some tests when they were negative I knew it was over and the scan yesterday confirmed it. I felt more emotional yesterday having to tell my DH that there was no baby, it was his face that broke my heart. I love him so very much and all we want is to make each other happy. Seeing the devastation is horrible but we are very lucky to have each other and no matter what happens we will never let this break us. 

Ok done with the soppy stuff. We both hardly slept last night, we were up talking for hours. I know it sounds a little too soon but I am done with sitting around waiting for things to happen. On each cycle we've taken breaks, its meant that I got a bit of a life back but then I lose it again when we cycle, I don't want to waste another 6 months thinking about what we are going to do I just want to get on with it. I am going to be 36 this year I was suppose to already have a couple of kids so I want to keep going. 

I am thinking about egg donor, we have discussed this in a bit of detail before but I wanted to give mine one last chance. I don't think my eggs are good enough. I haven't had my FSH tested for a couple of years but my periods are getting lighter and lighter and I have no doubt my quality is getting worse. This cycle proved it, I struggled to get one egg, I know the egg we got amazingly became a top grade embryo but we don't know the anything about the genetics or if it had any abnormalities, which apparently is the main reason for implantation failure. Unfortunately I never get enough embryos to have these tests, I just have to transfer whatever I have. The fact I have now had 4 good embryos transferred and our best one with all the help of implantation procedures and meds suggests to me that they are just not good enough. 

I have been doing a lot of reading about going to Greece for egg donor cycles, the reviews have been nothing but positive. It's half the price of the UK and the donors are matched really quickly plus due to the Greek laws they remain anonymous. I am going to do a lot more research into it but if I can experience a pregnancy and have a part of my DH genes grow inside me to give us the family we crave for I think I would do it. 

Sorry this has become a LONG message, I got a bit carried away.

I hope everyone is getting on ok :flower:


----------



## Pinkie3

KrissyB said:


> Eab - Yep, we thawed and transferred one, so we still have one waiting for us if needed
> 
> Did other ladies who had transfers done have a lot of cramping the day of/day after the transfer? I'm surprised I've been so crampy so early on and I can't decide if I think its a good thing or bad lol

The only time I had cramping from the day of transfer was with this cycle, I know it didn't end well for me but with a chemical it means it started to implant so I would say its a good thing. I hope its a good sign for you.


----------



## KrissyB

Pinkie - My sister had infertility issues (premature ovarian failure) that resulted in a few failed IVFs (her eggs never even grew to the embryo state) and eventually lead to her going with an egg donor. In the US it was a pricey move for her, but in the end she ended up with two beautiful children (a boy and girl, twins) and she and her DH could not be happier. 
At the time I am sure it's not what she had envisioned to have a family, but in the end, she loves them with all of her heart and wouldn't trade them for anything. And if egg donor was the way she had to go about getting them, she would do it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## Dazed

I'm so sorry Pinkie!


----------



## eabwhab

Pinkie, you are a strong and brave lady! 
Looking at your signature and reading your last post, it seems that you might be right that egg quality is an issue. I can only imagine how hard of a choice going for donor eggs can be, and I admire you for the strength you have in this moment. It does seem the best way to move forward. I can totally relate to the age issue and that you just want this to happen. I have read stories on other sites of couples who have chosen donor, either for male or female factor, and they are absolutely happy! I really support this decision! About Greece, a friend of my brother and his wife did that. I am pretty sure it was Greece, although I might be wrong. They traveled from Italy, where donor options have just become available in selected place. As far as I know things went pretty smoothly and they are blessed with a beautiful kid.

I also think it is great you are appreciating your DH and the loving relationship you have. I kept repeating that to myself every time I felt let down. I wish you the very best and i will be stalking for your updates. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pinkie3

Thanks ladies. 

Krissy, thanks for sharing your sisters story. Its nice to hear good experiences and makes me feel more confident on making this decision. I hope you are feeling ok in the TWW and the cramps are easing off. 

Eab, I think we are all strong, brave women. If we can take anything positive from these experiences it is that they make better people. 

I am planning to get in contact with an English nurse who co-ordinates with the Greek clinics tomorrow. So I will keep you up to date. I am think also thinking of starting a journal. If I do I will let you know.

:flower:


----------



## KrissyB

Keep your fingers crossed for me tomorrow ladies.... I think I like how this is looking, but want to see a bit of progression before I say anything to DH.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150714_151542897_HDR (2).jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## KrissyB

Actually... maybe I'll just tell him tonight.

Honestly, I'm in shock lol.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150714_155613701_TOP (2).jpg
File size: 48.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Pinkie3

Tell him Krissy... It's too exciting not to

Congratulations and good luck tomorrow hope it's a great number.


----------



## eabwhab

Pinkie, how are you doing dear? :hugs: Have you gathered any new info? Please let us know if you start a journal. I would def stalk you!

Krissy, very nice!!! Congratulations!!! I agree, tell him, or show him the test!

Hello to everybody else


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi Eab, I am doing ok thanks. We have got in touch with the fertility nurse and she has provided us with a lot of information about some clinics. We have narrowed it down to 3 so doing some more research before deciding which one to go with. I have a gut feeling about one of them so we'll see. 

How are you doing? Have you had any further scans yet? 

I finally started my journal today. It's was a long post! But its nice to now have somewhere to write all my feelings down while taking this next step.

:flower:


----------



## eabwhab

Pinkie, definitely go with your gut feeling. That is what I did. I ended up driving almost three hours to a new fertility clinic, but it was all worth it! 

I am doing well, I had a 10w scan and everything looked good. I cannot believe it!!! My NK cells activity is still a bit elevated but better then before. I have my first appointment with the midwife next week.

I am in the middle of a move across the US. It has been crazy... I will be stalking your journal once this is over! :hugs:


----------



## Pinkie3

Eab, so pleased you are finally getting to move onto your midwife, how exciting. 

Good luck with the move, I hope it isn't too stressful.

:flower:


----------

